# Relic Hunt: Tales of Godly Trinkets.



## Badgermansam (May 9, 2022)

So, I'm looking to build a play-by-post style adventure, fantasy style, middle ages era (ish).

I want to check for interest before I put anything in place, but here's what I have in mind.

Keep it simple, furries on Earth! Gods are real, magic is real and conflicts are common.
Adventure encouraged, PVP largely discouraged, actions have consequences, romance is allowed but fade to black if you want to get saucy *eye wiggle*.

I got a few ideas for cultures, races etc... here's a few.
Badgers (Duh) are celtic style shamanics, skilled in weapon building.
Foxes are travelling gypsy style folks.
Otters are traders, sailors, pirates.
Jackals are egyptians, skilled in the Arcane.
fennecs are sand Nomads.
Wolves are Norseman, vikings.
Red Panda's, monks, course.
Giant Panda's are dynastic philosophers.

You get the picture... 

But yes! The plan would be to start something with a LITTLE structure to keep the ball rolling, but I'd like to see if folks would like to join in, and if so I'll perhaps DM a few people and set up.


----------



## sora21345 (May 13, 2022)

this sounds pretty cool


----------



## Badgermansam (May 15, 2022)

sora21345 said:


> this sounds pretty cool


I'd be happy to start the ball rolling, but even if nothing comes of it you have my curiosity, what would you like to be in a world such as this? always fun to hear other peoples inspirations.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 15, 2022)

what are cats?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 15, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> what are cats?


Are we talking common house cats, tigers, cheetahs, lynxes, lions, leopards....?



Oh, and I may consider this... the main trick with me is bringing characters down to Middle Ages era given the usual settings I work with.

I actually tried something like this a while back.... where would alligators/crocodiles fit into this?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Are we talking common house cats, tigers, cheetahs, lynxes, lions, leopards....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mean...a cat is a cat,basically. you'll see a tiger doing the same things your house cat does just on a bigger scale since they all have the same instincts just adapted for different environments (for tigers it's to to the powerhouse that hides in the tall plants of the jungle and for house cats it's to be small enough to co-exist with humans by killing smaller prey). i suggest assassins for cats since they are expert killers with no sense of mercy.XD

edit: or nobles. cats are also very fancy.

for gators/crocs i'd go with warriors and/or soldiers since they are big,tough and their bodies are basically armor.


----------



## Badgermansam (May 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Are we talking common house cats, tigers, cheetahs, lynxes, lions, leopards....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





QueenSekhmet said:


> what are cats?


Firuthi has the right of it, there's lots of different felines, though I haven't actually worked out all of them.

Domestic house cats, originally from Egypt have a Babylonian/Arabic vibe, though some have turned to Judaism. They are very much Khajit I expect, traders, thieves guilds, big bustling cities in the sands.

For Larger things? its very much area centric I imagine, such as Servals I always saw as Zulu tribe. But jaguars would be Incan/Mayan, Leopards, Lions and Panthers having their own stylisation too but I haven't worked those out.

I hope this helps!

As for Gator and Crocs? well... originally to give the setting some flavour I always had them take the place of things like Giants/Trolls, but I'm well aware that folks here will want to play the scaly folks... For Gators I'd say Native American/ Mexican Incas; one of many different tribes, snuggled amongst Raccoons, American Badgers, Opposums, skunks etc... More swamp dwelling, primal, dangerous. Good hunters.
But for Crocs! Well, Egypt has a history of worshipping Crocs, big chonky Nile crocs, they could easily be part of the wealthier Hierarchy of Egypt, a bit spoiled, fat, but still incredibly strong and dangerous. Possibly shrewder than Gators...
Caiman could be Head-hunters from deepest Amazon.

Hope that answred folks questions!


----------



## Badgermansam (May 15, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i mean...a cat is a cat,basically. you'll see a tiger doing the same things your house cat does just on a bigger scale since they all have the same instincts just adapted for different environments (for tigers it's to to the powerhouse that hides in the tall plants of the jungle and for house cats it's to be small enough to co-exist with humans by killing smaller prey). i suggest assassins for cats since they are expert killers with no sense of mercy.XD
> 
> edit: or nobles. cats are also very fancy.
> 
> for gators/crocs i'd go with warriors and/or soldiers since they are big,tough and their bodies are basically armor.


Forgot about Tigers!... well, they are of course, Khans! Warrior lords from India/Pakistan/Nepal! Their weapons are cunning, innovative and very effective, but they are a touch too fond of opulence sometimes. I'm aware there are Tigers in other parts of the world, but that's something that can be built upon if such a thing arises.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 15, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Firuthi has the right of it, there's lots of different felines, though I haven't actually worked out all of them.
> 
> Domestic house cats, originally from Egypt have a Babylonian/Arabic vibe, though some have turned to Judaism. They are very much Khajit I expect, traders, thieves guilds, big bustling cities in the sands.
> 
> ...


in that case,that places my fursona in the role of leader of the thief's guild (also known as the queen of thieves).


----------



## sora21345 (May 15, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> I'd be happy to start the ball rolling, but even if nothing comes of it you have my curiosity, what would you like to be in a world such as this? always fun to hear other peoples inspirations.


the one that interested me the most is the wolve's


----------



## Badgermansam (May 15, 2022)

Alright, I think there's some interest, let me work some magic and decide on some things!


----------



## AddaliTheGypsy (May 23, 2022)

I like this honestly, very interesting


----------



## sora21345 (May 23, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Alright, I think there's some interest, let me work some magic and decide on some things!


we doing it in the forum or on discord?


----------



## Badgermansam (May 24, 2022)

AddaliTheGypsy said:


> I like this honestly, very interesting


Let me know if you have something specific in mind! for now just worldbuilding.


----------



## Badgermansam (May 24, 2022)

sora21345 said:


> we doing it in the forum or on discord?


I'd like to do it here as it'd encourage more stuff here. But I don't mind some OOC interactions on Discord if that's what folks would prefer.


----------



## sora21345 (May 24, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> I'd like to do it here as it'd encourage more stuff here. But I don't mind some OOC interactions on Discord if that's what folks would prefer.


am fine with either one


----------



## AddaliTheGypsy (May 25, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Let me know if you have something specific in mind! for now just worldbuilding.


Well, what do you already have built so far? So I can give general ideas and such.

Also, considering I have two equine characters, if you wanted to add agriculture to the lore, they could be your farmers/ranchers.


----------



## Badgermansam (May 26, 2022)

AddaliTheGypsy said:


> Well, what do you already have built so far? So I can give general ideas and such.
> 
> Also, considering I have two equine characters, if you wanted to add agriculture to the lore, they could be your farmers/ranchers.


I always have a bit of a blind spot for ungulates and equines. I woulda say yeah farmers and plains drifters. can't be cattle drivers because there'd be no cattle...

...hrm...

...food I shall have to design, beef, pork, chicken would all be anthro-fied. Perhaps invent some animals of my own. Fish will remain fish as will insects; so fish and bugs will remain on the menu.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 26, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> I always have a bit of a blind spot for ungulates and equines. I woulda say yeah farmers and plains drifters. can't be cattle drivers because there'd be no cattle...
> 
> ...hrm...
> 
> ...food I shall have to design, beef, pork, chicken would all be anthro-fied. Perhaps invent some animals of my own. Fish will remain fish as will insects; so fish and bugs will remain on the menu.


if you want to get dark,you could say that cows are popular choices for trafficking/slavery for the value of their milk and those that partake in it are known as cattle drivers.


----------



## sora21345 (May 26, 2022)

this game is getting more interesting can't wait to see what more you come up with when we play


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 26, 2022)

I notice a distinct lack of birds on that list...

Where do the masters of land, sea, and sky fit in?


----------



## Badgermansam (May 27, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> I notice a distinct lack of birds on that list...
> 
> Where do the masters of land, sea, and sky fit in?


Ah, you will have to be more specific, such as @Firuthi Dragovic mentioned crocs and Gators but I haven't listed monitors or Geckos...

One I do know is Sea gulls, they are the rough tough fishing folk. do NOT fuck with Seagulls.


----------



## Khafra (May 27, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> ...food I shall have to design, beef, pork, chicken would all be anthro-fied. Perhaps invent some animals of my own. Fish will remain fish as will insects; so fish and bugs will remain on the menu.


A world without fauna would be a strange one indeed. An easy solution is to simply have anthro and animalistic versions of each species. The relation between the two would probably be something along the lines of humans and chimps. That way carnivores also get their source of food.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 27, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Ah, you will have to be more specific, such as @Firuthi Dragovic mentioned crocs and Gators but I haven't listed monitors or Geckos...
> 
> One I do know is Sea gulls, they are the rough tough fishing folk. do NOT fuck with Seagulls.



Specifically, the sea-going diving ducks, who are often seen in the company of gulls for added protection.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 27, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Specifically, the sea-going diving ducks, who are often seen in the company of gulls for added protection.


with harpoons.


----------



## Badgermansam (May 27, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Specifically, the sea-going diving ducks, who are often seen in the company of gulls for added protection.


It's perfectly normal I suspect for any animal to pop out of their comfort zone and don't HAVE to fit into normal society. But Cormorants, ducks, Shags, Pipers? I imagine the large proportion of them living on the coast in port towns indeed.


QueenSekhmet said:


> with harpoons.


BIIIG Harpoons.

But yes, just because a certain society carries norms doesn't mean any character you have needs to fill that role... a Badgerfolk may decide to study Runes more and dedicate themselves more to magical study, a Cat could end up a slave in the Gladiator arenas. An Otter could find his real joy to to travels high into the mountains and see just how far he can climb.


----------



## Pinkybrain (May 27, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Então, estou procurando construir uma aventura no estilo play-by-post, estilo fantasia, era da idade média (ish).
> 
> Quero verificar se há interesse antes de colocar qualquer coisa no lugar, mas aqui está o que tenho em mente.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 27, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> It's perfectly normal I suspect for any animal to pop out of their comfort zone and don't HAVE to fit into normal society. But Cormorants, ducks, Shags, Pipers? I imagine the large proportion of them living on the coast in port towns indeed.



I can see a little more chaotic character.  The Dread Pirate Marius has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Badgermansam (May 28, 2022)

Pinkybrain said:


> ola, gostei muito da sua ideia e adoraria participar desse trabalho, desenhando e pintando seus personagens


I'm terribly Sorry Pinkybrain but I'm an English only speaker and I have no idea what this says, would it be possible to get an English translation? thank you for your interest regardless, it always brightens my day.


----------



## Pinkybrain (May 28, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> I'm terribly Sorry Pinkybrain but I'm an English only speaker and I have no idea what this says, would it be possible to get an English translation? thank you for your interest regardless, it always brightens my day.


hello, I really liked your idea and would love to participate in this work, drawing and painting your characters


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 28, 2022)

This sounds pretty neat. Could add whippets/greyhounds for a 'civilized' British inspired group


----------



## Badgermansam (May 29, 2022)

Pinkybrain said:


> hello, I really liked your idea and would love to participate in this work, drawing and painting your characters


Can't say I'd say no to artwork, I'll have to start pulling this together I think!


----------



## Badgermansam (May 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> This sounds pretty neat. Could add whippets/greyhounds for a 'civilized' British inspired group


Dogs definitely get a look-in, though I suspect at this era, civilised would be dark age hill forts, old Roman villages and flourishing towns by rivers. 
Dogs of any kind would carry all over the world, as domesticated coursing predators they tend to take the role of Soldiers, Guards and Mercenaries, so if your looking for a Greyhounr/Whippet I see no reason, perhaps due to their lithe quick nature they'd take a role as a courier or scout?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 29, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Dogs definitely get a look-in, though I suspect at this era, civilised would be dark age hill forts, old Roman villages and flourishing towns by rivers.
> Dogs of any kind would carry all over the world, as domesticated coursing predators they tend to take the role of Soldiers, Guards and Mercenaries, so if your looking for a Greyhounr/Whippet I see no reason, perhaps due to their lithe quick nature they'd take a role as a courier or scout?


Yeah, that'd do for sure 
I'd love to join you on working on this, do whatever I can to help. I've got expirience with writing and worldbuilding, and basic art skills (trying to get in a regular schedule of practicing)


----------



## sora21345 (Jun 5, 2022)

how the world building


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 7, 2022)

sora21345 said:


> how the world building


Slowly but Surely, I think I'll have enough to start an adventure soon enough, I'll start asking about character sheets as soon as I'm ready. ^^


----------



## sora21345 (Jun 7, 2022)

cool


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 7, 2022)

Okay, I have written what I hope is a basic guide of what I'm trying to accomplish so folks can give their thumbs up or thumbs downs...
I hope it doesn't come across as overly strict or restricting, just trying to get some feelers out...

*Play by post: Terra 616.

The Basics:*

Earth, in Short, the map and SOME of the locations will largely be the same.
Early Dark Ages Era, Magic, Gods and Mythology largely exists.
Mammals, Lizards and Avians are all anthropomorphised; however fish (sorry Sharks) and Arthropods among other things like molluscs remain as they would be on our Earth.
Though many animals have specific cultures and stereotypes, people largely mingle and people of all kinds can find life in society. An Otter may find life in the Desert cities while a Crow may find they enjoy the life of a fisherman.
Pantheons vary and Gods vie for Mortal Souls, Cryptids, Monsters and Mythological beasts are also present. Beware the Trolls! But not the Sphinx, let’s face it after that whole Human riddle spiel they kinda got sussed.

*The characters, what you need to know:*

Magic is allowed, but try to keep it balanced. For example if you chose Time Magic, the ability to slow and speed up time around you and others sounds fun! Haste and slow buffs, and even perhaps stop time for a period of time with a certain level of recovery time afterwards. But going back in time or forward, stopping enemies indefinitely, becoming the Flash might be a step too far. It might make another person's character feel insignificant, imbalance interactions and let’s face it, takes the challenge out of things.
Sexual Acts are fine, but please keep it to ‘fade to black’ and any kind of sexual assault will result in removal and possibly a report. Interspecies stuff? Go for it, bonk the Fox, you know you want to.
Play nice and try to be considerate to others.
Example Character Sheet:

- Name: Urthmyst of Clan Ironweaver
-Species: European Badger
- Age (Optional): 22
-Gender (Optional): Female
-Height/Weight (Optional): 5’5”/213lbs
-Martial Class: Warrior/Barbarian (Feel free to create your own.)
-Profession (optional): Blacksmith
- Appearance: Red Hair, Deep Blue Eyes, thickset body, muscular yet full bodied. If your character has unique Tattoos, scars or the like feel free to put them here. You can also put on clothing if you wish.
- Backstory: Five paragraphs maximum, I love ya but sweet googly moogley massive backstories *sweat!*.

*What did I miss:*


What else is there… in terms of posting I’d like to try and put a maximum of two posts a day so everyone gets a chance to post even if they work full time or have kids etc.
I’ll try to set up a decent adventure once I have a good idea of folks' characters and motivations.
Post sized can be anything from one line to five paragraphs, not too big basically, folks can use their own common sense on that.
If folks could PM me their characters we can talk through ideas for stories and motivations.
If there’s any questions or something I forgot to add please feel free to ask me.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 7, 2022)

Awesome


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 10, 2022)

I'm going to work on some research to figure out some of the specifics on what we spoke on, probably type up something formal here soon on who I've brought into this so maybe some people who haven't gotten ideas on who they're playing can come up with their ideas more easily.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 11, 2022)

I've had two folks give me some ideas of what they want for the direction of this adventure, right now it seems to be a relic hunt, I'll establish an end goal while I wait for a few more folks to submit some characters.

I already have a strong idea of what I want as part of the adventure, just want to make sure I can cater to what other folks want. Right now this is very Lara Croft and I am HERE for that.


----------



## Courage (Jun 15, 2022)

this sounds intresting!  could my char be a cat dragon hybrid? Maibe they could also be a hunter/ranger ? @Badgermansam


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 15, 2022)

Courage said:


> this sounds intresting!  could char be a cat dragon hybrid? Maibe they could also be a hunter/ranger ? @Badgermansam


Sadly I'd like to keep the races to non-mythical species so I won't be allowing Dragons. But Hunters/Rangers are a perfectly accepted martial Class and very handy for a group dynamic! Allow me to think of a compromise for snake/cat hybrid...

...

Perhaps you would like to take an Oriental Dragon (Flightless) as a Race instead? I know I just said no mythical creatures and no bloody Dragons; but I think it's a fair and interesting compromise. Plus Oriental Dragons have a lot of rich culture and history! a relic hunting Fire noodle could be an enjoyable premise! Could also open up ideas for things like Unicorns and such, ideally though I'd like to avoid that.
I could also perhaps also allow a Dragonborn type Race, but not one hybridised with a Cat, I think I'd struggle to find a place for that within the setting. Hope this helps!


----------



## Courage (Jun 15, 2022)

just cat works then! @Badgermansam


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 15, 2022)

Just a quick announcement to all the folks watching this post, I'll be starting up this adventure this SATURDAY! So if you haven't yet, send me your character sheets and I'll make sure to keep your character in mind for the start of the posts!


----------



## Courage (Jun 16, 2022)

how do I send you my charachter sheet? @Badgermansam


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 16, 2022)

Courage said:


> how do I send you my charachter sheet? @Badgermansam


Check this post here! Just DM me the sheet.


Badgermansam said:


> Okay, I have written what I hope is a basic guide of what I'm trying to accomplish so folks can give their thumbs up or thumbs downs...
> I hope it doesn't come across as overly strict or restricting, just trying to get some feelers out...
> 
> *Play by post: Terra 616.
> ...


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

Will this be a short rp ending on Saturday as well or will it just be a thread


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> Will this be a short rp ending on Saturday as well or will it just be a thread


The way I understand it, it's a thread.

It's also.... quite a bit more formal than a number of the RP threads we've had here.


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

I mean i am game I'm just busy on the weekends.
I would love to be a marro or a scorpion if possible....? And I don't have a character sheet :_(


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The way I understand it, it's a thread.
> 
> It's also.... quite a bit more formal than a number of the RP threads we've had here.


Will you be joining too? I think your posts were exceptional in mambi's chat


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> I mean i am game I'm just busy on the weekends.
> I would love to be a marro or a scorpion if possible....? And I don't have a character sheet :_(
> 
> Will you be joining too? I think your posts were exceptional in mambi's chat


I'm definitely going to be in.

And... thanks.  I've been at this RP thing quite a while.


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'm definitely going to be in.
> 
> And... thanks.  I've been at this RP thing quite a while.


I can tell! 
Feel free to pm me if you think you have some advice for me in my posts.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 16, 2022)

Ack already in two story rps atm so might not be smart of me to join another lol
This is sounding awesome tho. probably better I don't join and end up holding things up


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 17, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> Will this be a short rp ending on Saturday as well or will it just be a thread


Daily if I can help it, I will at least be replying once or twice a day if I can. But yes a thread! Though I wont be using Rolls I'll be trying a similar style to DnD, your character reacts to the world and I'll DM if that goes well or poorly.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 17, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> I mean i am game I'm just busy on the weekends.
> I would love to be a marro or a scorpion if possible....? And I don't have a character sheet :_(
> 
> Will you be joining too? I think your posts were exceptional in mambi's chat


I don't know what a Marro is, but Arthropods and Fish are not allowed unfortunately, or you might find yourself cooked on a stick and served with sugar. Fish and Arthropods are non-sentient.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 17, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Ack already in two story rps atm so might not be smart of me to join another lol
> This is sounding awesome tho. probably better I don't join and end up holding things up


It's okay, we've all been there, hope your other RP's go well!


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 17, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> I don't know what a Marro is, but Arthropods and Fish are not allowed unfortunately, or you might find yourself cooked on a stick and served with sugar. Fish and Arthropods are non-sentient.


:_(
Yeah marros are more alien-esque than furry. Idk I'll try to think of a more conventional choice...


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 17, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Daily if I can help it, I will at least be replying once or twice a day if I can. But yes a thread! Though I wont be using Rolls I'll be trying a similar style to DnD, your character reacts to the world and I'll DM if that goes well or poorly.


how are we going to keep things from getting chaotic,though if everyone is posting different things at once for their own characters?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 17, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> how are we going to keep things from getting chaotic,though if everyone is posting different things at once for their own characters?


He was saying something about a maximum of two posts a day, I thought he meant that as "two for each person per day".

As in, "don't rapid-fire posts like some of the other RPs around here".

That would probably help mitigate some of the chaos.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> He was saying something about a maximum of two posts a day, I thought he meant that as "two for each person per day".
> 
> As in, "don't rapid-fire posts like some of the other RPs around here".
> 
> That would probably help mitigate some of the chaos.


but then that still leaves the question of how different people's characters will be handled (since it can be assumed that we're not all just starting in the same place since we're not a D&D party playing out the same story together). like,how will it be handled in my thief is roaming a city looking for easy targets while someone else's viking is back at their village,gearing up for battle? we've got lot's of characters living very different lives that needs some way to bind them all so people aren't just RPing with themselves.XD


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 17, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> but then that still leaves the question of how different people's characters will be handled (since it can be assumed that we're not all just starting in the same place since we're not a D&D party playing out the same story together). like,how will it be handled in my thief is roaming a city looking for easy targets while someone else's viking is back at their village,gearing up for battle? we've got lot's of characters living very different lives that needs some way to bind them all so people aren't just RPing with themselves.XD


I will be trying to manage everyone as best I can as DM, though I'd hope that eventually you all group together as a team that may not initially be the case your quite correct. At first I'd like to keep it to no more than two messages a day, especially as I'd have to react and respond to them all it might get a bit beyond me.

So perhaps for example:
"Queen Sekhmet, you have travelled to the farmers Market and asked the local shop keepers where the best place to buy "Exotic spice" May be, though some of the merchants refuse to speak of such things and others just have no clue what your talking about. One particular Green Grocer pulls you to the side.
'Urh, pardon thar miz Cat laydee? but if youm lookin' fer summet a bit beyond the local cabbages, you should be askin' at the Nag's an' Hen. S'a bit shaydee loike, so bring a Weapon if yer want to go thar.' He then proceeds to ignore you, you never had this conversation.

Hopefully it will run a bit smoother once things have started. I do have a plan in mind, but we all know how plans and groups go. XD


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 17, 2022)

Oi sounds like it'll be a long running thing, so you think maybe couple weeks down the line when I'm more free I could make a character and slip into the story? Shouldn't be too hard


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 17, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Oi sounds like it'll be a long running thing, so you think maybe couple weeks down the line when I'm more free I could make a character and slip into the story? Shouldn't be too hard


An excellent idea. I think I would like to do the same


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 17, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> I will be trying to manage everyone as best I can as DM, though I'd hope that eventually you all group together as a team that may not initially be the case your quite correct. At first I'd like to keep it to no more than two messages a day, especially as I'd have to react and respond to them all it might get a bit beyond me.
> 
> So perhaps for example:
> "Queen Sekhmet, you have travelled to the farmers Market and asked the local shop keepers where the best place to buy "Exotic spice" May be, though some of the merchants refuse to speak of such things and others just have no clue what your talking about. One particular Green Grocer pulls you to the side.
> ...


so long as you're able to figure out a way to keep the story going for each character since,again there will be a lot going on at once. you may want to make it clear from the start,though if the intention is for all the characters to at some point join together as part of some shared goal or something along those lines: otherwise people will just assume they can just play their character however and you'll just keep feeding them things to do. if this will be a group effort then it should be made into one,ideally as soon as possible so no one get's caught up in their own thing and we can push the story along at a reasonable pace.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 18, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Oi sounds like it'll be a long running thing, so you think maybe couple weeks down the line when I'm more free I could make a character and slip into the story? Shouldn't be too hard


Sounds fine to me!


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 18, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> so long as you're able to figure out a way to keep the story going for each character since,again there will be a lot going on at once. you may want to make it clear from the start,though if the intention is for all the characters to at some point join together as part of some shared goal or something along those lines: otherwise people will just assume they can just play their character however and you'll just keep feeding them things to do. if this will be a group effort then it should be made into one,ideally as soon as possible so no one get's caught up in their own thing and we can push the story along at a reasonable pace.


Welp, I'm about to make a Start to let's see how this plays out! But I do apologise I just kind of assumed people would see this as a DnD style adventure and never really said as much. That ones on me.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 18, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Welp, I'm about to make a Start to let's see how this plays out! But I do apologise I just kind of assumed people would see this as a DnD style adventure and never really said as much. That ones on me.


you can never be too clear on things (most of all when it involves a bunch of strangers). might want to make sure to clear it up as soon as we begin so everyone can get a good idea of how they should go about their characters (and even more so if we need to team up early on). but we'll see how things go.XD


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 18, 2022)

Okay, let's see how this goes, I will apologise this is my first time doing something like this; but hopefully this is a good start.

*Prologue:*

It felt like a hot day somehow, it was overcast, it was windy but it still felt hot. Stonepaw wasn’t used to this, he liked the Cold, but what Badgerfolk walked away from an important job just because they were sweaty. He stood with Axe in hand, stoic and sure as the Foreigners drew closer; he gave them a glum nod as they placed down the large receptacle they had brought with them.

“You understand what this is… why it has to stay hidden, correct?” The Fennec Magi was as dour as he was, she was small, fair faced but somehow sterner than the Barbarian stood before her. The Two Anubian Jackals that flanked her placed down a large chest, plain in appearance but heavy. It exuded a heavy dark magic, even non-magic users could feel it like a radiating heat from a kettle.

“Rest assured, Clan Gorse are stronger than you know, we shall hold it here. Whatever the darkness can send our way, we shall meet it head on and display it to the world as a message to the others.” Two more Celtic Badgerfolk join the Jackals and the Fennec, all six descend deep into the Cave. At the top of the hill you could feel the wind, the heat, you could see the sea and the Fisherman working.

It felt like a hot day, it was overcast, it was windy but the Moment Stonepaw entered the Cave there was only a cold dank. Those who didn’t know the caves could get lost so quickly, the Clan liked it that way, it meant Invaders were lost and confused while they could outflank and ambush them from within. The only thing that permeated the darkness was the dark aura radiating from the Box.

Deep into the cave they stop by a sandstone statue of some sort of Badgerfolk, it looked sad and wise, its origin lost in history. It was pulled aside and the box placed behind it, sealed away forever. “Now we shall Guard it, until the skies fall and the Earth cracks open.” The fennec just huffed and held her nose up “You had best guard it well, or the Skies will fall a lot sooner than any of you could ever dream.

*Modern Day:*

Welcome travellers! Your adventure starts in the fishing town of Hastings in the country of Albion. It’s about midday, there’s a slight breeze and the midday sun is intermittently blocked by clouds, The Town spreads along the coast, flanked by two Hills, the East and West, between the hills there is a River known simply as the Bourne, covered on wooden bridges and surrounded by stalls and ramshackle houses the whole place is bustling with trade.

It STINKS of fish but there’s also plenty of insects, fruits and vegetables from the nearby farms available to buy. It’s noisy, bustling and busy, the only military presence being the Occasional Celtic Warrior walking through, Badgers, Otters and Foxes being the typical species.

This is where the Adventure starts, how would you like to arrive in this bustling town?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 18, 2022)

"End of the line, Mr. Merganser."  The otter stood at the gangway of his ship, sizing up his duck passenger one more time.

"Thank you, again, for the lift, Captain."  The duck fished a few coins out of his coat pocket and handed them to the otter with an appreciative nod.  "I expect this will cover your berth fee, resupply, and repairs?"

The otter looked at the valuable coins in shock.  "And then some!"  

"Well, you did save my water-logged feathers back there. Anyway, watch out for those pirates!" Marius Merganser smirked and adjusted the heavy pack that was slung over his shoulder before making his way down the gangway to the dock, leaving the otter captain speechless.

A few days before, he was on a beat up hulk of a sailing ship, intentionally making his way through pirate infested waters.  According to plan, his ship was seized and sunk, and he was taken prisoner.  But his pirate captors, as usual, underestimated his small stature and non-intimidating looks.  He managed to escape in the night by jumping overboard, but not before helping himself to a small fortune comprised of the spoils the pirates had stolen from others.  Once in the water, he swam off into the darkness undetected. It was nearly a day before the otter's passing ship plucked him out of the sea.

Finally back on dry land, he figured he would eventually need another ship and crew to get back to business.  He figured he would spend a few days taking notes on what the shipping activity was like, who running this town, and how the locals were doing.  But first, he wanted to find an inn.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 18, 2022)

after stowing away on a large voyaging ship,a beautiful white cat covered from head to toe in very simply,dark blue clothes slips onto the docks without a single soul taking notice. "ahhhh....finally. that ship was murder on my joints" said tira,who was no stranger to a little bit of murder. "now...let's take a look around,shall we?". 

tira valentine: a mysterious woman from a unknown land who had gained such notoriety for her work as leader of a large thief's guild that she had become widely known as the "queen of thieves". after leaving her guild's HQ to go on a "special mission" in a far off land,tira has now arrived in a new place with new targets to hit.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 18, 2022)

A very muscular blue alligator had entered town by foot.  He gazed over the area, the midday light reflecting off of his turquoise eyes.  The fish smell barely registered - even ignoring what he was, he was used to algae-ridden swamps anyways and those stank much worse.  One of the children had handed him a straw doll.

_They always do this when I arrive in town.  Any time they see someone even remotely connected to my art, they hand them a doll.  They all think it's a curse art.  They always think I can bring doom on their enemies.  At best, the doll could be put in a cemetery for guiding spirits.  But it's become something of an insult I must endure._

Eventually, the alligator's focus fell on the river itself.  He dipped a cloth into the water and rubbed his face.  This was always an issue with him and the spirits - the one who knew him the best always tended to make him feel like he was drying out.

_So, Met Agwe... you were very clear that the Great Rattlesnake wanted me, Zuri Katia Blaise-Guillaume, here for something.  But this town is little more than another crossroads to little old Zukath.  Where shall we ride?_

The alligator was gazing off, likely to be caught off guard if he were approached.

_((So if I have to ask anything OOC, this double-parentheses italics is where it will go.  Yeah, my portrayal is not going to be 100% spot on, but if I can avoid the usual pitfalls when I can, I feel I've succeeded.))_


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 18, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "End of the line, Mr. Merganser."  The otter stood at the gangway of his ship, sizing up his duck passenger one more time.
> 
> "Thank you, again, for the lift, Captain."  The duck fished a few coins out of his coat pocket and handed them to the otter with an appreciative nod.  "I expect this will cover your berth fee, resupply, and repairs?"
> 
> ...


As far as this Duck was concerned? he fit in just fine in this European fishing village, most folks ignored him nigh on; the only folks paying him any mind was Marketeers, prostitutes and Seagulls looking for able hands for fishing.
-
If you were to ask anyone, you'd get a few answers on where to go.
"Ah, well a gent of finer means should check out the Jenny Lind! It's on the butt of the East Hill, it's a nice place, decent food, decent drinks, rooms are prolly fine. I got a house y'know? what do I need a room there for."
-
"Oh Honey, why not come join me instead? I'm SURE I can offer you fine accommodation and perhaps a little more... no? fine. The FILO, first in, last out, it's full of bastards and ne'er do wells. But the drinks good and most importantly CHEAP. Find it down the end of the Old Town."
-
"Aye matey, if yer lookin' to settle yer feathers fer the night, the Dolphin just before Rock-a-Nore, it's full of folks like us! It's a friend to fisher folks, always room and board fer a fisherman lookin' fer work."
It seems there's a few places you can check in for the day.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 18, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> after stowing away on a large voyaging ship,a beautiful white cat covered from head to toe in very simply,dark blue clothes slips onto the docks without a single soul taking notice. "ahhhh....finally. that ship was murder on my joints" said tira,who was no stranger to a little bit of murder. "now...let's take a look around,shall we?".
> 
> tira valentine: a mysterious woman from a unknown land who had gained such notoriety for her work as leader of a large thief's guild that she had become widely known as the "queen of thieves". after leaving her guild's HQ to go on a "special mission" in a far off land,tira has now arrived in a new place with new targets to hit.


As you step up from the Beach where you berthed, no one seems to pay you notice apart from one or two of the Older Seagulls, they have a look of the folkey yolkey look about them. They wouldn't trust a Unicorn if it gave them a basket of fine food and wine.

As the HQ of the thieves Guild, you know why you've come, but you are blind as of now. You need to find your contact, all you've been given is the word 'FILO', you can head off and start to look for this 'FILO' or you can explore the town a bit, you are the Queen of thieves after all; the contact will wait on -you-.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> A very muscular blue alligator had entered town by foot.  He gazed over the area, the midday light reflecting off of his turquoise eyes.  The fish smell barely registered - even ignoring what he was, he was used to algae-ridden swamps anyways and those stank much worse.  One of the children had handed him a straw doll.
> 
> _They always do this when I arrive in town.  Any time they see someone even remotely connected to my art, they hand them a doll.  They all think it's a curse art.  They always think I can bring doom on their enemies.  At best, the doll could be put in a cemetery for guiding spirits.  But it's become something of an insult I must endure._
> 
> ...


An Alligator is as rare as a Crocodile in this place of the world, and by that, I mean they never turn up here! foreign travellers come sure, but Crocs? less so, and the New world is still very green to this little yokel of a town, maybe one Raccoon has been here before you, maybe. People are STARING, those who recognise your attire and mannerism see a Witch or Druid. They are wrong, but they understand that if they hand you a Doll you can hurt their enemies, still wrong.

The spirits have a particular strength in this town, they are stronger for some reason, the locals can't see them, they aren't interested or skilled enough. But you, you can see them fine. The place is cold compared to your lands, and the spirits around you exude a condensation almost, a moistness like fog.

One spirit slams right into you, a little girl, no more than ten, a Vixen. She peers up at you in an imploring fashion... "I never stole it, I swear, but they wouldn't stop chasing me, I had to run..." The Spirit darts over one of the wooden bridges over the Bourne towards a particular alleyway... you may be too big to fit through, but it seems a direction has been given.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 18, 2022)

((I will apologise for the first part I will be trying to guide everyone in a certain direction, I'm hoping once the group is established it'll be a bit more fluid, for now I'm just trying to guide in a particular direction without taking away player agency. You don't have to follow the direction I'm pointing it. ^^))


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 18, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> As you step up from the Beach where you berthed, no one seems to pay you notice apart from one or two of the Older Seagulls, they have a look of the folkey yolkey look about them. They wouldn't trust a Unicorn if it gave them a basket of fine food and wine.
> 
> As the HQ of the thieves Guild, you know why you've come, but you are blind as of now. You need to find your contact, all you've been given is the word 'FILO', you can head off and start to look for this 'FILO' or you can explore the town a bit, you are the Queen of thieves after all; the contact will wait on -you-.


"hmmmm..." said tira. "now i SHOULD go find my friendly neighbourhood contact...but first,i want to give this place a little once over. a girl's gotta know her best marks. and her best getaways". the confidant cat takes some time to look around the city to see what kind of trouble she can get into,looking around to see how on guard the people there were as well as how the people dress,talk and act for later.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 18, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> ((I will apologise for the first part I will be trying to guide everyone in a certain direction, I'm hoping once the group is established it'll be a bit more fluid, for now I'm just trying to guide in a particular direction without taking away player agency. You don't have to follow the direction I'm pointing it. ^^))


((i'll try not to wonder off too much: just gotta let my kitty cat get a feel for where she is like any good thief.))


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 18, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> If you were to ask anyone, you'd get a few answers on where to go.
> "Ah, well a gent of finer means should check out the Jenny Lind! It's on the butt of the East Hill, it's a nice place, decent food, decent drinks, rooms are prolly fine. I got a house y'know? what do I need a room there for."



Marius thanked the local for his recommendation but quietly rejected it.  He wanted to avoid the attention of the wealthier class who typically had the most political influence.  Perhaps he would visit when the time was right.  After all, why steal a ship or buy one with your own money when you can swindle someone else to pay for it?



Badgermansam said:


> "Oh Honey, why not come join me instead? I'm SURE I can offer you fine accommodation and perhaps a little more...



"M'lady, while I assure you that I am tempted..." he lied, "...I doubt I could ever earn enough in a lifetime to afford your exquisite '_accommodations_'". He bowed to her, laying on the charm extra thick.



Badgermansam said:


> no? fine. The FILO, first in, last out, it's full of bastards and ne'er do wells. But the drinks good and most importantly CHEAP. Find it down the end of the Old Town."



He figured it was a good place to look for a crew once he eventually acquired a new ship. He made a mental note, but quietly rejected it for now.



Badgermansam said:


> "Aye matey, if yer lookin' to settle yer feathers fer the night, the Dolphin just before Rock-a-Nore, it's full of folks like us! It's a friend to fisher folks, always room and board fer a fisherman lookin' fer work."



Once again, the duck thanked the local and decided on the Dolphin.  It was close by and sounded like a good place to blend in.  Besides, he would need to establish some quick friends who might be willing to vouch for him should he run into trouble.  He made his way to the Dolphin and stepped inside.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 18, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> An Alligator is as rare as a Crocodile in this place of the world, and by that, I mean they never turn up here! foreign travellers come sure, but Crocs? less so, and the New world is still very green to this little yokel of a town, maybe one Raccoon has been here before you, maybe. People are STARING, those who recognise your attire and mannerism see a Witch or Druid. They are wrong, but they understand that if they hand you a Doll you can hurt their enemies, still wrong.
> 
> The spirits have a particular strength in this town, they are stronger for some reason, the locals can't see them, they aren't interested or skilled enough. But you, you can see them fine. The place is cold compared to your lands, and the spirits around you exude a condensation almost, a moistness like fog.
> 
> One spirit slams right into you, a little girl, no more than ten, a Vixen. She peers up at you in an imploring fashion... "I never stole it, I swear, but they wouldn't stop chasing me, I had to run..." The Spirit darts over one of the wooden bridges over the Bourne towards a particular alleyway... you may be too big to fit through, but it seems a direction has been given.


Zuri was startled, but not exactly thrown off balance.  He was, after all, super stout.

_I see we have our answer._

Zuri followed the spirit to the best of his ability.  True to his muscle, he was actually quite slow.  He tried his best to ignore the staring townsfolk - especially now, given that it's likely most would not see who he was following.  He just barely noticed the alleyway where the little girl had run off to.

He realized very quickly that he wouldn't fit, so it was time to start looking for a way around.  He scanned the buildings around the alleyway, looking for another path to reach where the Vixen had gone.


----------



## Courage (Jun 19, 2022)

Umbra Flameseeker walks into a small town, thinking that it was probably best to stop and rest before she went on her next hunt.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 19, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> "hmmmm..." said tira. "now i SHOULD go find my friendly neighbourhood contact...but first,i want to give this place a little once over. a girl's gotta know her best marks. and her best getaways". the confidant cat takes some time to look around the city to see what kind of trouble she can get into,looking around to see how on guard the people there were as well as how the people dress,talk and act for later.


The Market itself is very relaxed compared to many more Eastern cities, though there is a presence of Guards in the town they seems to be largely keeping to themselves, They typically carry Axes and Spears but some carry other thing like Clubs, bows and Swords, made of good solid Iron. The Queen having a keen eye could see that the guards are low because the locals themselves are tough! Gulls, Otters and Badgers, all of them carry weapons and look like they know how to use them. Even the local Marketeers have some kind of arms on them.

The way they dress is Celtic largely, they are fine woollen tunics and shirts, linen trousers and lots of Bronze ornaments. Warriors are shown distinguished from the civilians by their huge belts which guarded their stomachs and the bright blue Woad which paints their fur and feathers in glyphic patterns. You get the idea that Paganism largely holds sway here, even a few witches and Druids litter the Market offering services of healing and charms.

As for how people act and talk? they are tough! they are brazen, outspoken and very blunt, people are horrendously rude to one another then just clap each others backs and guffaw loudly. If you can't pay at a stall the seller will tell you to fuck off; it's that kind of town. there's a few bits of gossip flying about.

"Heard a ship went down in the channel last night, pirates I heard. Shame really, all that money lost, still, won't be pressing our trade ships fer a while..."
"Maybe its summet to do with that wackin' great lizard thing that showed up today, you seen it? them teeth, I'd not like to fight that fucker."
"Bet it's to do with all the trouble up on the hill of recent, did ye hear? Clan Gorse had some in-fightin'. Trouble that is, I mark ye, trouble!"


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 19, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Marius thanked the local for his recommendation but quietly rejected it.  He wanted to avoid the attention of the wealthier class who typically had the most political influence.  Perhaps he would visit when the time was right.  After all, why steal a ship or buy one with your own money when you can swindle someone else to pay for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you head to the Dolphin you walk past all the fishing huts, the fishing fleet here is beach based, every fishing ship is brought back from the Sea each day and banked on the shingle, here the tall black wooden towers are used to gut the fish, repair the nets and sell the wares. But once you past all that there's the Dolphin, at this time of day everyone's working so it's largely empty, save for one or two local drunkards, they give you a glazed over glance then return to their drinks in silence. At the bar is a Tall lithe Otter, he's got a few scars on him that gives a hint at an old fisherman but he's got a calm look about him, gentle. His presumed daughter is washing down the floor nearby with hot water and a mop, tall and lithe, but fairer of face; she minds her business.

"Hoi there fella, straight off the Boats is it? well what kin I get'che?"


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Zuri was startled, but not exactly thrown off balance.  He was, after all, super stout.
> 
> _I see we have our answer._
> 
> ...


Indeed that alleyway was a bit narrow for you, you are a big boy! By some luck a Fox is heading the opposite direction, he has the look of a travelling Gypsy, plain shirt, flat cap and braces type. "By me mah! lookit you, bet ye could carry a wagin on yer back t'Hollyrood n' back, so ye could! But that bein' said ye aint gettin' in that hole there, best walk up the Bourne and back down again, so ye should. I take it yer headin' to the Filo? Ah oi bet ye'll drink it dry! hah!" He walks away and back to his business.

True enough if you back peddle and look along the Bourne you can walk up, and you'll find a fresh road heading to the Old Town lanes, they are full of homes really, not many shops. As you pass the spirits that you see are more confined to inside homes, staring out gloomily, trapped in their once home, gaunt faced. As someone more connected to the spirit world you may note there's more spirits than is normal, and they are more... fresh? not many old spirits.

There you spot the young Vixen spirit again, she drops a very real red Apple in front of a pub and then vanishes from view. "I never stole it, I just panicked..."


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 19, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The Market itself is very relaxed compared to many more Eastern cities, though there is a presence of Guards in the town they seems to be largely keeping to themselves, They typically carry Axes and Spears but some carry other thing like Clubs, bows and Swords, made of good solid Iron. The Queen having a keen eye could see that the guards are low because the locals themselves are tough! Gulls, Otters and Badgers, all of them carry weapons and look like they know how to use them. Even the local Marketeers have some kind of arms on them.
> 
> The way they dress is Celtic largely, they are fine woollen tunics and shirts, linen trousers and lots of Bronze ornaments. Warriors are shown distinguished from the civilians by their huge belts which guarded their stomachs and the bright blue Woad which paints their fur and feathers in glyphic patterns. You get the idea that Paganism largely holds sway here, even a few witches and Druids litter the Market offering services of healing and charms.
> 
> ...


after collecting her info on the city and it's people,tira judges that the people are harder marks than she had expected. with the help of a few bags of gold coins that she brought along with her hid in pockets under her clothes,tira heads to the nearest clothing shop to buy a new out fit to better blend in with the crowds. "this dress." she says firmly to the shopkeeper,almost slamming the long,white and green dress with the intricate patter at the bottom,long sleeves and a couple of large pockets on the outside on the counter. "how much?" she asked,looking the shopkeeper dead in the eyes as to not show weakness.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 19, 2022)

Courage said:


> Umbra Flameseeker walks into a small town, thinking that it was probably best to stop and rest before she went on her next hunt.


You, as a Dog were regarded mostly with indifference, much like other common species around here you fit in just fine, this is a tough town and you aren't scaring anyone. As you walk through a couple of the Warriors stop and regard you and your equipment, assessing if you are here to cause trouble.

"Got the look of a Mercenary to ye, or summink similar... hrm, mind yer way here. But if yer here to pick up jobs I'd walk to the FILO, folks like you gather there to pick up jobs, DON'T cause us any trouble and you'll come out alive."

"Aye, Mercs and Underclass rogues go to the First in, Last out. Drinks are cheap, so ye might spot us in there later as well. HAH!"

The warriors continue on, leaving you to explore the town yourself...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Indeed that alleyway was a bit narrow for you, you are a big boy! By some luck a Fox is heading the opposite direction, he has the look of a travelling Gypsy, plain shirt, flat cap and braces type. "By me mah! lookit you, bet ye could carry a wagin on yer back t'Hollyrood n' back, so ye could! But that bein' said ye aint gettin' in that hole there, best walk up the Bourne and back down again, so ye should. I take it yer headin' to the Filo? Ah oi bet ye'll drink it dry! hah!" He walks away and back to his business.
> 
> True enough if you back peddle and look along the Bourne you can walk up, and you'll find a fresh road heading to the Old Town lanes, they are full of homes really, not many shops. As you pass the spirits that you see are more confined to inside homes, staring out gloomily, trapped in their once home, gaunt faced. As someone more connected to the spirit world you may note there's more spirits than is normal, and they are more... fresh? not many old spirits.
> 
> There you spot the young Vixen spirit again, she drops a very real red Apple in front of a pub and then vanishes from view. "I never stole it, I just panicked..."


As he backtracked, Zuri made note of the house spirits.

_They look so... hopeless.  They almost look like my people back home... or rather, my people in the home they've been assigned, Met Agwe.  I understand one possible reason why the Great Rattlesnake wants me here.  It is comparable misery._

He spotted the Vixen for a brief moment in front of the pub.

_She says she never stole it.  Are they chasing her to... subjugate her?  I may not find an answer here, but from my experiences with the physical world... they so misuse the spirits' offerings in places like this.  They have a better chance of knowing._

Zuri checked his pockets.  He did have a small amount of coin on him.

_Though I get the feeling Ogoun would love this place._

Zuri headed inside.  Unless instructed by the spirits to do so, he would not pick up the apple as he entered.  At the moment, despite being dropped in front of a pub, that apple was technically the Vixen spirit's property.  One does not simply grab at something handled by a spirit.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 19, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> As you head to the Dolphin you walk past all the fishing huts, the fishing fleet here is beach based, every fishing ship is brought back from the Sea each day and banked on the shingle, here the tall black wooden towers are used to gut the fish, repair the nets and sell the wares. But once you past all that there's the Dolphin, at this time of day everyone's working so it's largely empty, save for one or two local drunkards, they give you a glazed over glance then return to their drinks in silence. At the bar is a Tall lithe Otter, he's got a few scars on him that gives a hint at an old fisherman but he's got a calm look about him, gentle. His presumed daughter is washing down the floor nearby with hot water and a mop, tall and lithe, but fairer of face; she minds her business.
> 
> "Hoi there fella, straight off the Boats is it? well what kin I get'che?"



Marius took a seat at the bar, keeping his bag close and secure.
"Straight off the boat, indeed, but I'm hungry, not picky." He said with a smile. "I'll try whatever stew and brew you have stewing and brewing."

He turned to the otter washing the floor and gave her a nod, suggesting nothing more than a polite acknowledgement while hoping to see some reaction.  

"New in town.' He said before turning back to the barkeep.  "Anything I need to know about the town?  How's the fishing business?"


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 19, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> after collecting her info on the city and it's people,tira judges that the people are harder marks than she had expected. with the help of a few bags of gold coins that she brought along with her hid in pockets under her clothes,tira heads to the nearest clothing shop to buy a new out fit to better blend in with the crowds. "this dress." she says firmly to the shopkeeper,almost slamming the long,white and green dress with the intricate patter at the bottom,long sleeves and a couple of large pockets on the outside on the counter. "how much?" she asked,looking the shopkeeper dead in the eyes as to not show weakness.


The burly looking Badger just gives her a look for a moment, this Cat from the Dunes was very up front but he appreciated the forewordness.

"Five silver, three if you can manage a please."

He gives a cocky grin and leans on the counter, seems he's equally as blunt, few words.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> As he backtracked, Zuri made note of the house spirits.
> 
> _They look so... hopeless.  They almost look like my people back home... or rather, my people in the home they've been assigned, Met Agwe.  I understand one possible reason why the Great Rattlesnake wants me here.  It is comparable misery._
> 
> ...


As Zuri enters the pub, the place is very dark; inside is a counter with barrels of Ale behind it and other drinks, Wine and Cider. In the middle is an open chimney over a firepit with booths all along the sides. In terms of the People within? the place is full of rowdy looking folks, A Stallion sits on his own nursing an ale, while a Tiger and several Ocelots are laughing at a joke in another.

At the Bar was a Badger, she's a no-nonsense looking person, she regards you with a nod, no judgement. Seems she meets all sorts of folks here and little unsettles her now. "Ales five Copper, get out the doorway or folks can't get in. Indeed behind you a Weasel is waiting to get past.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 19, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Marius took a seat at the bar, keeping his bag close and secure.
> "Straight off the boat, indeed, but I'm hungry, not picky." He said with a smile. "I'll try whatever stew and brew you have stewing and brewing."
> 
> He turned to the otter washing the floor and gave her a nod, suggesting nothing more than a polite acknowledgement while hoping to see some reaction.
> ...


The Otter nods to his Daughter who walks behind the bar, giving you a smile as she vanishes down the stairs to grab food of some kind while the Father starts pouring a hoppy Beer. "Bread, cheese n' beer it is. And would it shock ye to hear that in a fishing town? fishin' business is good matey." He winks at the Duck.

"You got the look of someone who don't fish, hmm... what kin I tell ye about the town." he slides over the beer while he ponder it, leaning over to grab a sip of his own pint. "fifteen copper fer food n' drink."

Eventually the daughter arrives and hands over a plate of bread and cheese, simple but delicious!

"I'd say right now watch yerself around the local Clan, Gorse. Seems they are havin' some trouble. We -DID- have some pirate trouble but I heard they sank in the channel so they shouldn't be a bother... always sad to lose souls at Sea, no matter how bad they are. Funny though, no bad weather last night, most folks wager they was sunk."
He shrugs and goes back to cleaning a glass.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 19, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The burly looking Badger just gives her a look for a moment, this Cat from the Dunes was very up front but he appreciated the forewordness.
> 
> "Five silver, three if you can manage a please."
> 
> He gives a cocky grin and leans on the counter, seems he's equally as blunt, few words.


"five it is,then" tira said with a cheeky look in her eyes. having of bought the proper clothing and gotten the local lingo down,tira slipped into a nearby ally to change: feeling a little uneasy about having to ditch her old clothes but knowing that she couldn't very well lug them around with her and that in this town,she wouldn't need them anyway...though she kept her lucky daggers: THOSE she may need. "alright. clothes? check. local mannerisms? check? weapon? check and check" she says,kissing her daggers like a mother would kiss her children. "now,i guess i've made that contact wait long enough. maybe i'll learn more about this toothy lizard the locals seems to be on about". tira then began to make her way to the meeting place,confidant that she is prepared for whatever happens next.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> As Zuri enters the pub, the place is very dark; inside is a counter with barrels of Ale behind it and other drinks, Wine and Cider. In the middle is an open chimney over a firepit with booths all along the sides. In terms of the People within? the place is full of rowdy looking folks, A Stallion sits on his own nursing an ale, while a Tiger and several Ocelots are laughing at a joke in another.
> 
> At the Bar was a Badger, she's a no-nonsense looking person, she regards you with a nod, no judgement. Seems she meets all sorts of folks here and little unsettles her now. "Ales five Copper, get out the doorway or folks can't get in. Indeed behind you a Weasel is waiting to get past.


Oops.  Zuri did underestimate his bulk at times.  He stepped inside, giving the weasel some room to move past... and walking as carefully as he could to the bar, so as not to disrupt anyone.

Luckily for him, five copper was well within his reach.  He put down the coins.

"One ale.  You know, I already like you... I've been getting strange gazes ever since I set foot in this town, but not from you."

_Alright, play this off cool..._

"So, what's his deal?"

Zuri indicated to the stallion.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 19, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> "You got the look of someone who don't fish, hmm... what kin I tell ye about the town." he slides over the beer while he ponder it, leaning over to grab a sip of his own pint. "fifteen copper fer food n' drink."



"Don't I?" Marius asked, feigning hurt feelings.  "Why, I come from a long line of fishermen, myself."  He set twenty copper on the counter.  "Though to be honest," he whispered, "fish isn't what I've been fishing for lately." He winked as if letting the barkeep in on a secret, though he could make no sense of what that was supposed to have meant.



Badgermansam said:


> Eventually the daughter arrives and hands over a plate of bread and cheese, simple but delicious!



The duck nodded to her with a smile. "Thank you, m'lady." Secretly, he was disappointed with the lack of an actual stew but he was hungry so he graciously accepted.  He slid four of the copper in her direction to make sure she got her tip and then ate while listening to the barkeep.



Badgermansam said:


> "I'd say right now watch yerself around the local Clan, Gorse. Seems they are havin' some trouble. We -DID- have some pirate trouble but I heard they sank in the channel so they shouldn't be a bother... always sad to lose souls at Sea, no matter how bad they are. Funny though, no bad weather last night, most folks wager they was sunk."
> He shrugs and goes back to cleaning a glass.



Marius almost choked on his beer.  "Pirate trouble?  Have they been a problem before?  Who did they raid?  Did you know their ship?"  he bombarded the barkeep.


----------



## Courage (Jun 20, 2022)

Umbra Flameseeker nodded and moved on. She did need somewhere to find more work.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 20, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> "five it is,then" tira said with a cheeky look in her eyes. having of bought the proper clothing and gotten the local lingo down,tira slipped into a nearby ally to change: feeling a little uneasy about having to ditch her old clothes but knowing that she couldn't very well lug them around with her and that in this town,she wouldn't need them anyway...though she kept her lucky daggers: THOSE she may need. "alright. clothes? check. local mannerisms? check? weapon? check and check" she says,kissing her daggers like a mother would kiss her children. "now,i guess i've made that contact wait long enough. maybe i'll learn more about this toothy lizard the locals seems to be on about". tira then began to make her way to the meeting place,confidant that she is prepared for whatever happens next.


Thankfully, Tira is less bulky than our Gator friend and the narrow passageway to the FILO was an easy trip for her. It feels cold going through and for some reason there's an abandoned apple at the other end of it. But you find it, the FILO, a sign with cracked paint in green reads: "First in, Last out." As you head inside there's a multitude of people, a group of Indian Mercs, a Stallion fieldworker and a Weasel; a HUGE Alligator from the new world and then there's your contact, a burly Badgerfolk lady manning the Bar. She gives you a nod and motions you wait by the fireplace while she sorts out the Gators drink.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oops.  Zuri did underestimate his bulk at times.  He stepped inside, giving the weasel some room to move past... and walking as carefully as he could to the bar, so as not to disrupt anyone.
> 
> Luckily for him, five copper was well within his reach.  He put down the coins.
> 
> ...


The Badger shrugs "We get all kinds in here, all the world visits Albion and were often first point on the shore; everyone likes a drink after all..."
She pours out the pint, it's cheap! and the quality shows, very muddy, full of yeast, but it's cold and alcoholic. Meanwhile a Cat enters the pub and the Badgerfolk motions for her to wait by the fireplace.
"Don't often get Crocidids minds, or however you say it. Guessin' yer here fer work? and don't mind Geoffrey, he looks tough but he's just a local farmhand, he pulls the Ploughs and the Carts. Gentle Giant y'ken."
She makes her way to the Cat, "Might as well join us, if ye need coin or just a nosey Cunt."


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 20, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Don't I?" Marius asked, feigning hurt feelings.  "Why, I come from a long line of fishermen, myself."  He set twenty copper on the counter.  "Though to be honest," he whispered, "fish isn't what I've been fishing for lately." He winked as if letting the barkeep in on a secret, though he could make no sense of what that was supposed to have meant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Easy lad, easy!" The Father holds up his hands, laughing at the barrage of questions.
"This is the Smugglers Coast, pirates and Smugglers is common, they export contraband over the Channel. Most of them follow sensible mutual relationship with the town, we mind our business, they mind theirs. But them folks decided they was gonna start pesterin' the Smugglers and even attacked a ferrey from Calais in France. Brave souls who start pesterin' Both sides of the sea..."
The Daughter looks up from her drink and nods.
"Heard they killed that Dave, local colour, nice guy..."
"Aye, they followed the Pirate code, don't kill less you gotta, Dave smacked their Cap'n with a spar, so he got what's expected... and NEVER sink a ship, s'bad form to lose souls to the Sea. Still, not gonna lie havin' them gone will ease tensions 'round 'ere, pirates who cause trouble is bad fer business."
Seems the town is a little more grey in their Morals than you might think, Mercenaries, Smugglers and Pirates. But there's still codes of conduct and a certain level of fair play.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 20, 2022)

Courage said:


> Umbra Flameseeker nodded and moved on. She did need somewhere to find more work.


Umbra hopefully, finds her way to the FILO or the Dolphin Inn.
In the Dolphin she'll find a few local drunks nursing a very deep tankard, two Otters running the place, a father and a daughter and a Duck enjoying a simple meal.
if she finds her way to the FILO she'll find a Badger, a Cat and an Alligator standing by the fireplace, a group of Indian Mercs and some farmhands.

Otherwise the whole place seems busy at this time of day, lots of trade going on, everyone's selling their wares by the Bourne, the large river that runs between the Hills that surround the town.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 20, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The Badger shrugs "We get all kinds in here, all the world visits Albion and were often first point on the shore; everyone likes a drink after all..."
> She pours out the pint, it's cheap! and the quality shows, very muddy, full of yeast, but it's cold and alcoholic. Meanwhile a Cat enters the pub and the Badgerfolk motions for her to wait by the fireplace.
> "Don't often get Crocidids minds, or however you say it. Guessin' yer here fer work? and don't mind Geoffrey, he looks tough but he's just a local farmhand, he pulls the Ploughs and the Carts. Gentle Giant y'ken."
> She makes her way to the Cat, "Might as well join us, if ye need coin or just a nosey Cunt."


Zuri noted the drink's quality.  _Probably not even something you'd offer to Ogoun, now that I think about it.  Oh well._

"It's more like... I was directed to come here by someone else.  I can explain more in a bit once you've sorted out business with her.  Unlike most, you might actually have a chance at understanding it."

_I am going to need coin in this land, though._

"And... sure, I'll join."


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 20, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Thankfully, Tira is less bulky than our Gator friend and the narrow passageway to the FILO was an easy trip for her. It feels cold going through and for some reason there's an abandoned apple at the other end of it. But you find it, the FILO, a sign with cracked paint in green reads: "First in, Last out." As you head inside there's a multitude of people, a group of Indian Mercs, a Stallion fieldworker and a Weasel; a HUGE Alligator from the new world and then there's your contact, a burly Badgerfolk lady manning the Bar. She gives you a nod and motions you wait by the fireplace while she sorts out the Gators drink.


tira takes a seat by the fire,watching all the people as they go about their time in this strange place: slightly caught off guard that the meeting spot would be so populated and wondering exactly what business some of the others may have there.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 20, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> "Easy lad, easy!" The Father holds up his hands, laughing at the barrage of questions.
> "This is the Smugglers Coast, pirates and Smugglers is common, they export contraband over the Channel. Most of them follow sensible mutual relationship with the town, we mind our business, they mind theirs. But them folks decided they was gonna start pesterin' the Smugglers and even attacked a ferrey from Calais in France. Brave souls who start pesterin' Both sides of the sea..."
> The Daughter looks up from her drink and nods.
> "Heard they killed that Dave, local colour, nice guy..."
> ...



Marius grew quiet as he contemplated how this new information would complicate his operations.  He knew stirring up trouble with pirates would likely result in negative repercussions for the town.  He recalled the pirates who raided his home town when he was younger and how they had no reservations about who they killed, and it made his blood boil.  As far as Marius knew, HE was the only pirate with an actual moral code.  

He took a swig of beer.
"I guess we'll see how long they can be trusted." he said coldly.  "How about the government?  They taking care of the citizens?"


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Zuri noted the drink's quality.  _Probably not even something you'd offer to Ogoun, now that I think about it.  Oh well._
> 
> "It's more like... I was directed to come here by someone else.  I can explain more in a bit once you've sorted out business with her.  Unlike most, you might actually have a chance at understanding it."
> 
> ...





QueenSekhmet said:


> tira takes a seat by the fire,watching all the people as they go about their time in this strange place: slightly caught off guard that the meeting spot would be so populated and wondering exactly what business some of the others may have there.


"Roight then..." The Barmaid hefts up her pinny and sits herself by the fire, chucking a new log on. "Don't mind the locals, they don't hear what don't concern em'... and the Indian folks are yer Contractors today."

The Tiger and his two Ocelot companions continue to laugh and drink in the corner, for all intents and purposes they look to be having a fun time, but those of a keen eye may see they are watching the scene carefully, the Laughter a veil.

"Here's how this goes then... up on the West Hill is the Smugglers caves, used t'be home to Clan gorse; they gots a new home now, a Castle on the same 'ill. Up until recent the Clan used the caves as a Mausoleum. The Smugglers found ways inte the caves from the shoreline, so they've been stashin' contraband and shit in there. Well, that's not the 'alf of it..."

She pauses to sip her drink.

"Clan Gorse hid a relic up in there at Behest of the Covenant of Isis, Egyptian magic folks... contained Dark magic so I hear, well... them Smugglers disturbed it I heard, sent all sorts of bad juju through the Town, even inte the castle. The Clans been in Civil War, Pirates been breakin' codes of conduct, murders been more rampant and even the local Law 'as been hangin' more folk than usual. Yer tasked with findin' this dark Artefact, containin' it and bringin' it to yer contact. Payment is a fuck ton of gold and jewels. Any questions?


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 20, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Marius grew quiet as he contemplated how this new information would complicate his operations.  He knew stirring up trouble with pirates would likely result in negative repercussions for the town.  He recalled the pirates who raided his home town when he was younger and how they had no reservations about who they killed, and it made his blood boil.  As far as Marius knew, HE was the only pirate with an actual moral code.
> 
> He took a swig of beer.
> "I guess we'll see how long they can be trusted." he said coldly.  "How about the government?  They taking care of the citizens?"


"Huh, not recently, no... word is some Dark magic on the Hill turned half the folks around here real Sour. They hanged three folks just yesterday for some trumped up shit... hell, last week they burned a girl alive fer Treason. Woman was a fuckin' -tailor-! The Clan usually stands up fer us local folks, but even them's been at eachother of late... civil war, never seen owt like it."

One of the old Boys nursing his drink looks up, a Dog of some kind, looks like an old sheep Dog.
"It's that cursed statue in the caves Wot did it, mark my words, that statue is Older'n the Clan, Older n' the Hill itself... it's tainted, cursed... I seen it, twisted and Rotten."

The Otters Daughter swaps his drink for a tankard of water. "And that's quite enough fanciful tales from you old Francis."


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 20, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> "Roight then..." The Barmaid hefts up her pinny and sits herself by the fire, chucking a new log on. "Don't mind the locals, they don't hear what don't concern em'... and the Indian folks are yer Contractors today."
> 
> The Tiger and his two Ocelot companions continue to laugh and drink in the corner, for all intents and purposes they look to be having a fun time, but those of a keen eye may see they are watching the scene carefully, the Laughter a veil.
> 
> ...


tira looks at her new teammates,unsure of their ability to see this through (though,the queen's faith is a rare treasure all it's own). she ponders what she had been told for a moment before speaking. "just one: when do we get started?" she asks,ready to finally get out of this fish-reeking city and on to getting her reward...not that the idea of a cursed relic didn't sound far more tempting...and worth a lot more on the black market.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 20, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> "Huh, not recently, no... word is some Dark magic on the Hill turned half the folks around here real Sour. They hanged three folks just yesterday for some trumped up shit... hell, last week they burned a girl alive fer Treason. Woman was a fuckin' -tailor-! The Clan usually stands up fer us local folks, but even them's been at eachother of late... civil war, never seen owt like it."
> 
> One of the old Boys nursing his drink looks up, a Dog of some kind, looks like an old sheep Dog.
> "It's that cursed statue in the caves Wot did it, mark my words, that statue is Older'n the Clan, Older n' the Hill itself... it's tainted, cursed... I seen it, twisted and Rotten."
> ...



Marius wasn't one to buy stock in superstitions.  He looked at the barkeep's daughter and nodded.
"Indeed.  Seems a little far fetched that a mere statue could drive people to such madness.  And if the story was real, why would such a powerful magician use it here?" he pondered aloud.  The duck finished his food and drink.  "Do you think the story is a cover for a shady party?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 20, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> "Roight then..." The Barmaid hefts up her pinny and sits herself by the fire, chucking a new log on. "Don't mind the locals, they don't hear what don't concern em'... and the Indian folks are yer Contractors today."
> 
> The Tiger and his two Ocelot companions continue to laugh and drink in the corner, for all intents and purposes they look to be having a fun time, but those of a keen eye may see they are watching the scene carefully, the Laughter a veil.
> 
> ...


"'Bad juju'?  You sure you don't get us often?"

Zuri was surprised to hear that phrase here, of all places.  It wasn't actually something he heard from the people in his own swamp, but instead a term that came from some of those who migrated to his territory.

"....never mind.  Now I understand why I was directed up here.  Now I understand why there are so many... gloomy spirits around here.  Relics aren't a big part of belief for the folks back home, but I do know it's very bad to disturb an offering... especially one kept in a mausoleum.  I just never thought I'd see a place where someone actually broke that rule."

Zuri finished off his ale.

"Containment it is.  I'm in."


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 21, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> tira looks at her new teammates,unsure of their ability to see this through (though,the queen's faith is a rare treasure all it's own). she ponders what she had been told for a moment before speaking. "just one: when do we get started?" she asks,ready to finally get out of this fish-reeking city and on to getting her reward...not that the idea of a cursed relic didn't sound far more tempting...and worth a lot more on the black market.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "'Bad juju'?  You sure you don't get us often?"
> 
> Zuri was surprised to hear that phrase here, of all places.  It wasn't actually something he heard from the people in his own swamp, but instead a term that came from some of those who migrated to his territory.
> 
> ...


"Containment and retrieval, tha's right... sounds like I got the right idea from you fella, had that look about ye, guessin' you saw our Bonnie." She gives the Alligator a wink, pleased with the gift of someone spirit sensitive on this Job."

She turns to the Queen and dips her head "Yer the Boss, you go when ye want, I'm just here to give you the contract and what information I kin provide. When yer ready head to the Dolphin Inn, the folks down there will be takin' ye inte the caves through the old smugglin' routes. If ye try to go up to the Castle? you'll likely end in a Gibbet, or flayed. Do NOT let the Clan know yer takin' this artefact, they are bound by sacred Oath to guard it; so of course the stupid stubborn fuckers won't let anyone remove it and refuse to acknowledge it's causin' bother. Perhaps you two should introduce yerselves on the way down."

The Barmaid returned to her work as her task was over, can't be too careful around here, best to remain inconspicuous.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 21, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Marius wasn't one to buy stock in superstitions.  He looked at the barkeep's daughter and nodded.
> "Indeed.  Seems a little far fetched that a mere statue could drive people to such madness.  And if the story was real, why would such a powerful magician use it here?" he pondered aloud.  The duck finished his food and drink.  "Do you think the story is a cover for a shady party?"


The father poured another Ale and shrugged.
"Who knows lad, all sorts of dark superstitions about those caves, datin' to way back when... but honestly Celtic magic that old? who's to say some spirits didn't go mad and decide to turn folks on eachother? as fer the Smugglers? Their greedy idjits sometimes but mostly they aint stupid. Those folks are good at what they do, stayin' hidden and makin' up GHOST stories like as much t'get em' hunted down by the Dogs."
"Watch the wall my darling, while the gentlemen go by..." The Daughter sings the first line of some local Ditty.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 21, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> "Containment and retrieval, tha's right... sounds like I got the right idea from you fella, had that look about ye, guessin' you saw our Bonnie." She gives the Alligator a wink, pleased with the gift of someone spirit sensitive on this Job."
> 
> She turns to the Queen and dips her head "Yer the Boss, you go when ye want, I'm just here to give you the contract and what information I kin provide. When yer ready head to the Dolphin Inn, the folks down there will be takin' ye inte the caves through the old smugglin' routes. If ye try to go up to the Castle? you'll likely end in a Gibbet, or flayed. Do NOT let the Clan know yer takin' this artefact, they are bound by sacred Oath to guard it; so of course the stupid stubborn fuckers won't let anyone remove it and refuse to acknowledge it's causin' bother. Perhaps you two should introduce yerselves on the way down."
> 
> The Barmaid returned to her work as her task was over, can't be too careful around here, best to remain inconspicuous.



tira gave a cheeky smirk. "secrets are what i do best" she says,standing up. "well,i don't know about you lot but i'm ready to go. sooner we go,the sooner we get payed after all" she said,confident and excited to get started on what could possibly be her biggest score ever.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 21, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> "Containment and retrieval, tha's right... sounds like I got the right idea from you fella, had that look about ye, guessin' you saw our Bonnie." She gives the Alligator a wink, pleased with the gift of someone spirit sensitive on this Job."
> 
> She turns to the Queen and dips her head "Yer the Boss, you go when ye want, I'm just here to give you the contract and what information I kin provide. When yer ready head to the Dolphin Inn, the folks down there will be takin' ye inte the caves through the old smugglin' routes. If ye try to go up to the Castle? you'll likely end in a Gibbet, or flayed. Do NOT let the Clan know yer takin' this artefact, they are bound by sacred Oath to guard it; so of course the stupid stubborn fuckers won't let anyone remove it and refuse to acknowledge it's causin' bother. Perhaps you two should introduce yerselves on the way down."
> 
> The Barmaid returned to her work as her task was over, can't be too careful around here, best to remain inconspicuous.


"Pretty sure I did, yeah."

Zuri looked to Tira.

"Whenever you're ready, I'll follow.  I'll save introductions for when we meet the folks at the Dolphin."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 21, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The father poured another Ale and shrugged.
> "Who knows lad, all sorts of dark superstitions about those caves, datin' to way back when... but honestly Celtic magic that old? who's to say some spirits didn't go mad and decide to turn folks on eachother? as fer the Smugglers? Their greedy idjits sometimes but mostly they aint stupid. Those folks are good at what they do, stayin' hidden and makin' up GHOST stories like as much t'get em' hunted down by the Dogs."
> "Watch the wall my darling, while the gentlemen go by..." The Daughter sings the first line of some local Ditty.



Marius decided he would need more information but didn't want to draw more attention to his curiosity, so he decided not to pursue the questioning further for now.  He started to suspect he would need to take action to prevent the statue from being a scapegoat for corruption.  

The daughter's song caught his attention and he turned to listen.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 21, 2022)

The Road to the Dolphin from the FILO was actually, quite short luckily, about ten minutes walk between the two... Mostly the attention for you two is drawn from the hug Gator, hard to ignore. The journey was mostly littered by traders so the attention is largely thus:

"Ey! Big guy! Bet you need to eat a lotta big fish t'get that big! Local river Bass! more delicate then the seafarin' rough stuff, melts in the mouth and fills the tummy!"
"Oi, Gator, gets cold out here, maybe ye need a decent woollen Vest? we got ones just yer size! Made by our local Sheep community, they take pride on growin', shavin' AND loomin'!"
"Nevermind snake oil, try our new SNAIL oil! it'll put a shine on yer... scales! lookit this big fella, he uses Snail oil! he's a handsome cut don'tcha think ladies?! He's even got a pretty cat girlfriend, Snail oil! going fast!"

As for Marius, as he turns to listen the Daughter stops, as a few of the local patrons complain and wave hands, encouraging her for more, but she goes shy and quiet.~
"Don't know that one so well..."
"Oh go on love, everyone loves yer Voice."
She sighs and shakes her head, singing the Ditty word for word, and hell! it's a dark poem... eery in such a beautiful voice:

"If you wake at midnight, and hear a horse’s feet,
Don’t go drawing back the blind, or looking in the street,
Them that ask no questions isn’t told a lie.
Watch the wall my darling while the Gentlemen go by.

Five and twenty ponies,
Trotting through the dark –
Brandy for the Parson, ‘Baccy for the Clerk.
Laces for a lady; letters for a spy,
Watch the wall my darling while the Gentlemen go by!

Running round the woodlump if you chance to find
Little barrels, roped and tarred, all full of brandy-wine,
Don’t you shout to come and look, nor use ’em for your play.
Put the brishwood back again – and they’ll be gone next day !

If you see the stable-door setting open wide;
If you see a tired horse lying down inside;
If your mother mends a coat cut about and tore;
If the lining’s wet and warm – don’t you ask no more !

If you meet King Ayla’s men, dressed in blue and red,
You be careful what you say, and mindful what is said.
If they call you ” pretty maid,” and chuck you ‘neath the chin,
Don’t you tell where no one is, nor yet where no one’s been !

Knocks and footsteps round the house – whistles after dark –
You’ve no call for running out till the house-dogs bark.
Trusty’s here, and Pincher’s here, and see how dumb they lie
They don’t fret to follow when the Gentlemen go by !

‘If You do as you’ve been told, ‘likely there’s a chance,
You’ll be give a dainty doll, all the way from France,
With a cap of Valenciennes, and a velvet hood –
A present from the Gentlemen, along ‘o being good !

Five and twenty ponies,
Trotting through the dark –
Brandy for the Parson, ‘Baccy for the Clerk.
Them that asks no questions isn’t told a lie –
Watch the wall my darling while the Gentlemen go by !"

The group from the FILO may arrive at the Dolphin around the time this is finishing or around the last verse, a few drunk men give cheers and clap a little and the Otter girl just blushes.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 21, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The Road to the Dolphin from the FILO was actually, quite short luckily, about ten minutes walk between the two... Mostly the attention for you two is drawn from the hug Gator, hard to ignore. The journey was mostly littered by traders so the attention is largely thus:
> 
> "Ey! Big guy! Bet you need to eat a lotta big fish t'get that big! Local river Bass! more delicate then the seafarin' rough stuff, melts in the mouth and fills the tummy!"
> "Oi, Gator, gets cold out here, maybe ye need a decent woollen Vest? we got ones just yer size! Made by our local Sheep community, they take pride on growin', shavin' AND loomin'!"
> ...


Zuri glanced at Tira while they were making their way through town.  He spoke in a low voice to her.

"This has been normal as of late.  And actually this is nothing compared to some of the things people believe about me.  I'll explain later."

When they got to the Dolphin, he noticed the cheering.

_Sounds like we just missed something._


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Zuri glanced at Tira while they were making their way through town.  He spoke in a low voice to her.
> 
> "This has been normal as of late.  And actually this is nothing compared to some of the things people believe about me.  I'll explain later."
> 
> ...


tira barely glanced back at the gator but responded. " i learned a long time ago not to care what others think." there was a distinct hint of sadness in her tone as she said this,though her face was just as stoic as before. as they arrived at their first destination,the queen of thieves scoffed at the display they had just walked in on. "nothing important." she said,responding to the gator but mostly speaking to whoever was close enough to hear her. "i'm going to see if i can't pick up something useful for our little quest". tira said as she began walking around the room,pretending to mind her own business while actually listening in on every conversation she walked past for any hint of something they could use to their advantage.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 21, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The group from the FILO may arrive at the Dolphin around the time this is finishing or around the last verse, a few drunk men give cheers and clap a little and the Otter girl just blushes.



Marius cheered for the barkeep's daughter as the ability to sing is a well respected talent in his culture.

But then he noted the couple that walked in and pulled his bag close.  They certainly didn't look like fishermen or drunkards, nor were they dressed as constables. Marius waved at the barkeep and held up his tankard to request a refill.  Then he split his attention between the couple and the barkeeper's daughter.


----------



## Courage (Jun 22, 2022)

Umbra Flameseeker found her way to the FILO. She looked around, searching for someone to talk to for more work.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 22, 2022)

The Folks in the Dolphin act same as always, they take a look at the new folks that walk in the door, then back to their drinks. Seems this place is a relatively busy place compared to the FILO, there's a big crowd of folks who have filed in since Marius arrived, burly Seagulls, they clapped the hardest at the Otter girls song. Largely though it looks like a normal pub... because it is. The man at the bar gives you both a nod as you walk in "What'll it be then?" 

. As for the rest of the Bar? most folks here tend to just stare at their drinks. One or two Otters are complaining about a stolen shipment and some 'fucking pirates'.
. Two local Dog guards are discussing a recent execution "Heard the Tailor's wife was sellin' secrets to the Cornish, sound right to you?" - "Don't matter what I think, or what you think, Mouth Shut or you'll join her on a pyre." they give you a suspicious glance as you pad about the Pub but largely keep to themselves.
. The gang of Gulls are bawling out obnoxious jokes, as the queen of thieves you may notice the majority of them are kitted out in much finer clothes than what you'd expect for local fishermen.

The Daughter goes back to cleaning and does her best to go back to a regular colour, after all the attention. The Father refills Marius' tankard, giving him a nod, he mumbles to him. "Looks like the Gulls in the corner got customers."


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 22, 2022)

Courage said:


> Umbra Flameseeker found her way to the FILO. She looked around, searching for someone to talk to for more work.


As Umbra walks through the door, the Badger lady looks up and gives the Dog a look over...

"Yer about ten minutes late if yer lookin' fer work, I'd shoot yer arse to the Dolphin afore they all go. They can brief you, there'll be good money in it if you can catch up."
She returns to her bar, seems people here are very... curt.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 22, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The Folks in the Dolphin act same as always, they take a look at the new folks that walk in the door, then back to their drinks. Seems this place is a relatively busy place compared to the FILO, there's a big crowd of folks who have filed in since Marius arrived, burly Seagulls, they clapped the hardest at the Otter girls song. Largely though it looks like a normal pub... because it is. The man at the bar gives you both a nod as you walk in "What'll it be then?"
> 
> . As for the rest of the Bar? most folks here tend to just stare at their drinks. One or two Otters are complaining about a stolen shipment and some 'fucking pirates'.
> . Two local Dog guards are discussing a recent execution "Heard the Tailor's wife was sellin' secrets to the Cornish, sound right to you?" - "Don't matter what I think, or what you think, Mouth Shut or you'll join her on a pyre." they give you a suspicious glance as you pad about the Pub but largely keep to themselves.
> ...


after spending some time gathering whatever intel she could from a bar full of sad drunks,tira spots the again gator in the crowd and makes her way back to the group. "so i didn't get much...but there are some things that might be of interest." she began. "seems this place has had a bit of a pirate problem as of late. there is also the wife of a local tailor that seems to have had trouble keeping her mouth shut. we'd best watch ourselves around the local authorities if we don't want to go out in flames. and finally,there are a few seagulls over there: while their beaks certainly are enough to draw you attention,so is their sense of style. they seem a little...overdressed for simple fishermen so we may do well to keep a eye on them." she finishes,confident that the nose in the pub would be enough to drown out anyone that may overhear her by mistake. after reporting back to her new teammates about her findings,tira glances over at the nosey seagulls once more in distrust before turning her attention back to the group.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 22, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> after spending some time gathering whatever intel she could from a bar full of sad drunks,tira spots the again gator in the crowd and makes her way back to the group. "so i didn't get much...but there are some things that might be of interest." she began. "seems this place has had a bit of a pirate problem as of late. there is also the wife of a local tailor that seems to have had trouble keeping her mouth shut. we'd best watch ourselves around the local authorities if we don't want to go out in flames. and finally,there are a few seagulls over there: while their beaks certainly are enough to draw you attention,so is their sense of style. they seem a little...overdressed for simple fishermen so we may do well to keep a eye on them." she finishes,confident that the nose in the pub would be enough to drown out anyone that may overhear her by mistake. after reporting back to her new teammates about her findings,tira glances over at the nosey seagulls once more in distrust before turning her attention back to the group.


"Thank you for dealing with that.  I'm not as used to crowds as you are, especially in a space like this."

Zuri nodded.

"The gulls might be the ones we're after."

Zuri thought for a second.

"Though I swear I saw a glimpse of one of those gulls protecting something at the bar."

Zuri clearly couldn't tell his birds apart.  It wasn't a seagull he was hinting at.  They weren't even part of the main gang.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you for dealing with that.  I'm not as used to crowds as you are, especially in a space like this."
> 
> Zuri nodded.
> 
> ...


"slipping in and out of crowds is all part of the business." tira replied. "and yes,i suspect those seagulls will be our next target...though they don't look like they'll give up anything easy. we have to play this smart if we want to avoid a fight." tira then looked over the gator's shoulder to see if she could spot the one with the bag but to no avail. "anyway,i may be able to sweet talk what we need out of them but it might get ugly if things go south. think you could back me up in the even that i need to clip a few wings?" she asked,not knowing how willing this gator was to get into a fight but hoping that his bulk would prove useful anyway.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 22, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The Daughter goes back to cleaning and does her best to go back to a regular colour, after all the attention. The Father refills Marius' tankard, giving him a nod, he mumbles to him. "Looks like the Gulls in the corner got customers."



Marius glanced at the group without making it obvious he was interested.
Where he was from, mergansers and gulls were on very good terms.  They worked well together, shared a love of fish, and their congregations provided larger groups which offered more protection from threats. He didn't know if that's how things worked here, and he considered stepping in if things heated up, though he hoped it didn't.

He leaned in to the barkeep.  "You know them?  Either the gulls or their 'customers'"?  
He took another glance to see what they were up to.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 22, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Marius glanced at the group without making it obvious he was interested.
> Where he was from, mergansers and gulls were on very good terms.  They worked well together, shared a love of fish, and their congregations provided larger groups which offered more protection from threats. He didn't know if that's how things worked here, and he considered stepping in if things heated up, though he hoped it didn't.
> 
> He leaned in to the barkeep.  "You know them?  Either the gulls or their 'customers'"?
> He took another glance to see what they were up to.


The Father leaned in with a hushed tone.
"Them's the folks you watch the wall for when they go by... some of them anyways. Aint regular customers here, I'd wager those folks who just came in are meetin' 'em here, all clandestine like. Best not t'get involved... unless yer the type who likes a lotta danger."
The Daughter at this point had gone back behind the bar to change the mop water... like the father, both minding their business, that's how you survive in this town it seems.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you for dealing with that.  I'm not as used to crowds as you are, especially in a space like this."
> 
> Zuri nodded.
> 
> ...





QueenSekhmet said:


> "slipping in and out of crowds is all part of the business." tira replied. "and yes,i suspect those seagulls will be our next target...though they don't look like they'll give up anything easy. we have to play this smart if we want to avoid a fight." tira then looked over the gator's shoulder to see if she could spot the one with the bag but to no avail. "anyway,i may be able to sweet talk what we need out of them but it might get ugly if things go south. think you could back me up in the even that i need to clip a few wings?" she asked,not knowing how willing this gator was to get into a fight but hoping that his bulk would prove useful anyway.


The Gulls are paying you very little notice, if at all, just telling really, really bad jokes, drinking and being obnoxious in general... it takes some time before they start to take notice. First one looks up and spots two stranger, the another, then another. It's like watching real life Seagulls spot the scared out-of-towner with fish n' chips. They all look like they could eat you both up, not balking from the Gator, the Gulls here are -tough-!
regardless eventually one stands up and steps to the two, mouthing through his beak quietly. "Cripes mates, you stand out like an Arrow in a King's eye... if yer the 'thieves' that we're supposed t'be ferryin' you best get in and sit down, buy a drink, even if ye don't drink it... folks in a pub not drinkin' are plottin'. Come on come on! And uh... pick up yer stray, he asks a lotta questions fer an innocent bystander." He gives Marius a very purposeful eye. These Gulls were sharply dressed, but it was clear they were rich because they were... total bastards.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 22, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The Gulls are paying you very little notice, if at all, just telling really, really bad jokes, drinking and being obnoxious in general... it takes some time before they start to take notice. First one looks up and spots two stranger, the another, then another. It's like watching real life Seagulls spot the scared out-of-towner with fish n' chips. They all look like they could eat you both up, not balking from the Gator, the Gulls here are -tough-!
> regardless eventually one stands up and steps to the two, mouthing through his beak quietly. "Cripes mates, you stand out like an Arrow in a King's eye... if yer the 'thieves' that we're supposed t'be ferryin' you best get in and sit down, buy a drink, even if ye don't drink it... folks in a pub not drinkin' are plottin'. Come on come on! And uh... pick up yer stray, he asks a lotta questions fer an innocent bystander." He gives Marius a very purposeful eye. These Gulls were sharply dressed, but it was clear they were rich because they were... total bastards.


Zuri actually liked the gulls' attitude.  It had been some time since he'd seen someone stand up to a gator so readily.

"I'll handle this."

Zuri went up to the bar.

"Two ales."

He had to hope the total would be less than fifteen silver.  That was about all he had left to work with.  Finally noticing the 'gull' that had the bag, and realizing it wasn't a gull but some type of avian he'd never seen before, he looked at him and tried his lowest voice.

"The gulls wanted to talk to you.  Bring the bag.  And your drink."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> He had to hope the total would be less than fifteen silver.  That was about all he had left to work with.  Finally noticing the 'gull' that had the bag, and realizing it wasn't a gull but some type of avian he'd never seen before, he looked at him and tried his lowest voice.
> 
> "The gulls wanted to talk to you.  Bring the bag.  And your drink."



Marius looked up at the gator and figured it would be a bad idea to disappoint him.  He glanced at the gulls and then at the barkeep.  He hopped down from his bar stool, adjusted his bag, and picked up his tankard.

"Well, that's odd." He said cheerfully, feigning mild intoxication.  "I wonder wh-what they want with a shimple fiserman like me.  An-and you are...?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 22, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Marius looked up at the gator and figured it would be a bad idea to disappoint him.  He glanced at the gulls and then at the barkeep.  He hopped down from his bar stool, adjusted his bag, and picked up his tankard.
> 
> "Well, that's odd." He said cheerfully, feigning mild intoxication.  "I wonder wh-what they want with a shimple fiserman like me.  An-and you are...?"


"The name's Zuri.  If I explain more than that right now... well the townsfolk already speak enough tall tales about me, no need to encourage them."


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 23, 2022)

tira takes a seat at the table with the seagulls while the gator is getting the drinks. as she waits,she gives them a sly look and asks "so what's your story,boys?" not knowing (or caring) if they would actually tell her,she figured it might be worth asking anyway if for no other reason than to break the ice a bit while they all waited.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 23, 2022)

"Our story lass is like yers, best left unsaid... we're just some, well to-do gentlemen who like to fish, is all we are." There was a general nod of agreement from the rest of the Flock, as maruis. Zuri and the Final Gull step over, the business really starts.
"Yer man there is plenty subtle, but we're professionals; we know's fightin' folks when we see em'. But never mind that now, I take it Blustrype gave ye the contract?"
Bluestrype, for those with some deductive reasoning, can be worked out as the barmaid from the FILO.
"We're yer carriers, we're takin' you to the 'destination' and nuffink else... we never met you, you never met us, we get you in, you git yerselves out. I hope we're clear aye? You seem like clever folks, wouldn't wanna have to terminate this deal at Sea... y'ken?"


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 23, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> "Our story lass is like yers, best left unsaid... we're just some, well to-do gentlemen who like to fish, is all we are." There was a general nod of agreement from the rest of the Flock, as maruis. Zuri and the Final Gull step over, the business really starts.
> "Yer man there is plenty subtle, but we're professionals; we know's fightin' folks when we see em'. But never mind that now, I take it Blustrype gave ye the contract?"
> Bluestrype, for those with some deductive reasoning, can be worked out as the barmaid from the FILO.
> "We're yer carriers, we're takin' you to the 'destination' and nuffink else... we never met you, you never met us, we get you in, you git yerselves out. I hope we're clear aye? You seem like clever folks, wouldn't wanna have to terminate this deal at Sea... y'ken?"


tira looked at the seagulls with understanding. "just business. got it." she responded. tira has no problems getting out of whatever scrape she may find herself in (and she has found herself in many) and can feel a twinge of respect for the seagull's business-minded nature: just like them,she's not here to make friends. "when do you figure we set sail?" she asked.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 23, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> "We're yer carriers, we're takin' you to the 'destination' and nuffink else... we never met you, you never met us,



_"Can't argue with that."_ Marius thought to himself. His instinct told him it might not be a good idea to interrupt and introduce himself.



Badgermansam said:


> we get you in, you git yerselves out. I hope we're clear aye? You seem like clever folks, wouldn't wanna have to terminate this deal at Sea... y'ken?"



The duck looked at the various faces and wondered what the hell was going on.  But this seemed shady and wealthy shady people were his favorite.  Bonus since they apparently didn't know who he was, nor did they want to.  He decided to play along.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 23, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> "Our story lass is like yers, best left unsaid... we're just some, well to-do gentlemen who like to fish, is all we are." There was a general nod of agreement from the rest of the Flock, as maruis. Zuri and the Final Gull step over, the business really starts.
> "Yer man there is plenty subtle, but we're professionals; we know's fightin' folks when we see em'. But never mind that now, I take it Blustrype gave ye the contract?"
> Bluestrype, for those with some deductive reasoning, can be worked out as the barmaid from the FILO.
> "We're yer carriers, we're takin' you to the 'destination' and nuffink else... we never met you, you never met us, we get you in, you git yerselves out. I hope we're clear aye? You seem like clever folks, wouldn't wanna have to terminate this deal at Sea... y'ken?"


The gull had to be sarcastic.  Zuri knew very well he was about as subtle as an eruption.

"Destination and that's it.  Got it."

Not the first time Zuri had to figure a way out of his own messes.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 24, 2022)

The Gulls relax once the agreement had been made, they slouch back into chairs, go back to drinks and casual conversation, the Gull who had done all the talkin' gives a good firm nod. 
"You'll meet us beyond Rock-a-nore at Nightfall, no later; we aint waitin' around, miss the boat? tough shit. Rock-a-Nore is jus' past the fishin' fleet, can't miss it, it's the start of the Cliff faces headin' to Rhye; End of the Beach and the end of 'aystin's." (('Aystin's being the way the locals said Hastings, thick accents))

Seems you folks have some time to get to know one another (And for Courage to catch up a little.) You have a good few hours to get ready before Nightfall.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 24, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The Gulls relax once the agreement had been made, they slouch back into chairs, go back to drinks and casual conversation, the Gull who had done all the talkin' gives a good firm nod.
> "You'll meet us beyond Rock-a-nore at Nightfall, no later; we aint waitin' around, miss the boat? tough shit. Rock-a-Nore is jus' past the fishin' fleet, can't miss it, it's the start of the Cliff faces headin' to Rhye; End of the Beach and the end of 'aystin's." (('Aystin's being the way the locals said Hastings, thick accents))
> 
> Seems you folks have some time to get to know one another (And for Courage to catch up a little.) You have a good few hours to get ready before Nightfall.



"hear that,you two: if you're late,looks like i'm leaving without you." tira quickly responded with a laugh,only half joking.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 24, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The Gulls relax once the agreement had been made, they slouch back into chairs, go back to drinks and casual conversation, the Gull who had done all the talkin' gives a good firm nod.
> "You'll meet us beyond Rock-a-nore at Nightfall, no later; we aint waitin' around, miss the boat? tough shit. Rock-a-Nore is jus' past the fishin' fleet, can't miss it, it's the start of the Cliff faces headin' to Rhye; End of the Beach and the end of 'aystin's." (('Aystin's being the way the locals said Hastings, thick accents))
> 
> Seems you folks have some time to get to know one another (And for Courage to catch up a little.) You have a good few hours to get ready before Nightfall.


Zuri nodded.

"Knowing my feet, that probably means getting there slightly before sundown."

Once again, only partially a joke.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 24, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> "hear that,you two: if you're late,looks like i'm leaving without you." tira quickly responded with a laugh,only half joking.



Marius held up his drink as if toasting Tira and took a large swig before turning to the gulls.

"You know...a successful exposi...exp...expedition requires tool and supplies and defenses...a 'few good hours' is enough time to get aut...authoriz...to get an okay from the organizer of our little  trip to properly fund it."  Keeping up his mildly intoxicated shtick, he turned his pocket inside-out to demonstrate a lack of money.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 24, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Marius held up his drink as if toasting Tira and took a large swig before turning to the gulls.
> 
> "You know...a successful exposi...exp...expedition requires tool and supplies and defenses...a 'few good hours' is enough time to get aut...authoriz...to get an okay from the organizer of our little  trip to properly fund it."  Keeping up his mildly intoxicated shtick, he turned his pocket inside-out to demonstrate a lack of money.


tira glanced over at the "drunk" duck still sitting alongside them: she knew a act when she saw one and this guy wasn't fooling her for a moment,though she decided to keep her mouth shut about it and simply enjoy the show. "our new friend here has a point" she said to the seagulls. "though i understand that business is business...perhaps a cut of the reward will buy us some time?" the queen of thieves had no intention of giving them a single coin,of course and was confident that she would be long gone after her little business trip by the time these dim-witted birds could collect their prize. "how does...10% from each of us sound?" she finished,hoping to strike a tempting deal.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 24, 2022)

((Sorry, migraine today. I'll respond to this tomorrow when I can look at a screen without going green. ^^))


----------



## Courage (Jun 25, 2022)

Umbra Flameseeker thought about that for a moment. If there would be good money she was in.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 25, 2022)

The Gulls stood up and started to make their way out, This time a different Gull speaks, he's huge, burly, has 'Mum' on a tattoo on his arm, one of those kinds of folks... 

"There aint no money in this fer us, we're offerin' you passage through the Smuggler caves aye, but YOU are gettin' in the Mausoleum and YOU are takin' that cursed item back to some rich bloke who'll pay you right 'andsome. The onyl reason yer gittin' THIS help is cos this curse is bad fer business... got the Law on our back, the clan on our back, hell! we got PIRATES on our backs. So stow that kinda chat... Rock-a-nore, Nightfall. Don't be late, whatever Gods ye pray to? do it afore then..."

And with that, you were left with the hazey drunkards of the tavern, the Daughter and the Father. All of which were well and truly minding their own business. Watch the wall my Darling, while the Gentlemen go by.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The Gulls stood up and started to make their way out, This time a different Gull speaks, he's huge, burly, has 'Mum' on a tattoo on his arm, one of those kinds of folks...
> 
> "There aint no money in this fer us, we're offerin' you passage through the Smuggler caves aye, but YOU are gettin' in the Mausoleum and YOU are takin' that cursed item back to some rich bloke who'll pay you right 'andsome. The onyl reason yer gittin' THIS help is cos this curse is bad fer business... got the Law on our back, the clan on our back, hell! we got PIRATES on our backs. So stow that kinda chat... Rock-a-nore, Nightfall. Don't be late, whatever Gods ye pray to? do it afore then..."
> 
> And with that, you were left with the hazey drunkards of the tavern, the Daughter and the Father. All of which were well and truly minding their own business. Watch the wall my Darling, while the Gentlemen go by.


_Yeah, kind of figured that would be the case,_ Zuri thought.

Why could physical beings never take a deal as is and always insisted on trying to modify it?  Spirits, and his home _loa_ in particular, were a lot better about this kind of thing - take it or leave it.

"Well, the two of you would know what to bring for supplies.  I reckon that whatever is involved isn't going to simply be placated with a new offering..."

He realized he never introduced himself to Tira, and only gave a partial introduction to the avian.

"The name's Zuri, by the way.  Zuri Katia Blaise-Guillaume.  I prefer the name Zukath, though."


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 25, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The Gulls stood up and started to make their way out, This time a different Gull speaks, he's huge, burly, has 'Mum' on a tattoo on his arm, one of those kinds of folks...
> 
> "There aint no money in this fer us, we're offerin' you passage through the Smuggler caves aye, but YOU are gettin' in the Mausoleum and YOU are takin' that cursed item back to some rich bloke who'll pay you right 'andsome. The onyl reason yer gittin' THIS help is cos this curse is bad fer business... got the Law on our back, the clan on our back, hell! we got PIRATES on our backs. So stow that kinda chat... Rock-a-nore, Nightfall. Don't be late, whatever Gods ye pray to? do it afore then..."
> 
> And with that, you were left with the hazey drunkards of the tavern, the Daughter and the Father. All of which were well and truly minding their own business. Watch the wall my Darling, while the Gentlemen go by.


tira crossed her arms and leaned back in her chair. "well,that could have gone better" she said,looking at the other two. she then turned her attention to the gator that just introduced himself. "tira." she replied,not much for idle chit chat.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 25, 2022)

"My name is Marius. I'm a merganser." he introduced himself, dropping the drunk routine.  "Barely been in town for an afternoon and I've already been recruited to be a grave robber.  You have any idea what's going on?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "My name is Marius. I'm a merganser." he introduced himself, dropping the drunk routine.  "Barely been in town for an afternoon and I've already been recruited to be a grave robber.  You have any idea what's going on?"


"Some idiot disrupted a statue meant as an offering and it caused the release of a lot of malevolent spirits."

Zuri paused for a second.

"I realize that's not that helpful an answer to those who aren't sensitive to the spirit world.  There's only so much I should explain here, else the people here will... expect me to lay curses on their enemies.  Which is not how my abilities work."

Zuri pulled out the straw doll he'd received when he arrived in town.

"They hand me these every time I arrive in a town.  Thinking I can make something happen to their enemies with it.  The most I can use this thing for is nailing it to a tree to guide spirits."


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 25, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "My name is Marius. I'm a merganser." he introduced himself, dropping the drunk routine.  "Barely been in town for an afternoon and I've already been recruited to be a grave robber.  You have any idea what's going on?"


tira turned to him and continued where zuri left off. "and what about you,mr.merganser? what business do you have coming along on our little quest? surely a job as...less than legal as this wouldn't interest one such as yourself? have you no moral qualms with stealing sacred artifacts? no fear for what may happen should the local authorities catch wind of this and come for your head?" tira knew the risks and was used to far worse so she didn't even hesitate when she was invited to pull this job,but she knew nothing of this marius and his sudden appearance made her less trusting of him than she was the others and NO ONE was going to stand in the way of her prize without her stepping over their lifeless body first.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Some idiot disrupted a statue meant as an offering and it caused the release of a lot of malevolent spirits."



"Fantastic.  As if the world wasn't complicated enough with malevolent people..." he muttered.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Zuri paused for a second.
> 
> "I realize that's not that helpful an answer to those who aren't sensitive to the spirit world.  There's only so much I should explain here, else the people here will... expect me to lay curses on their enemies.  Which is not how my abilities work."
> 
> ...



Marius inspected the doll dubiously.  "Well, that's not very sporting, is it?  Takes all the fun out of vanquishing them yourself."



QueenSekhmet said:


> tira turned to him and continued where zuri left off. "and what about you,mr.merganser? what business do you have coming along on our little quest? surely a job as...less than legal as this wouldn't interest one such as yourself? have you no moral qualms with stealing sacred artifacts? no fear for what may happen should the local authorities catch wind of this and come for your head?" tira knew the risks and was used to far worse so she didn't even hesitate when she was invited to pull this job,but she knew nothing of this marius and his sudden appearance made her less trusting of him than she was the others and NO ONE was going to stand in the way of her prize without her stepping over their lifeless body first.



"Quite frankly, I don't know what I'm doing here.  One moment I'm hitching a boat ride into town and having lunch and the next I'm being threatened by some gulls."
Marius sat back and steepled his finger feathers.
"But if the authorities want my head, they'll have to get in line." He said dismissively.   "The game isn't about _what_ I steal, but _who_ I steal it from."


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 26, 2022)

The day in Hastings doesn't really change, if you need to fetch supplies the local Markets are still full of over enthusiastic folks vying for your coin; Dog soldiers and Badger Warriors still patrol sparingly, but mostly folks are minding their own business.

Towards the end of the day the bustling streets relax, the Foxes, Otters and such seems to vanish and Gulls, ducks and Herons suddenly fill the place, fresh off the boats, stinking of fish. Turns out most folks are all going to the same places, the PUBS. This makes the market a lot quieter and perhaps easier to access, but there's also less of a crowd.

Apart from the occasional look or stare at poor Zuri, the locals have little to say to the group of foreigners. All the attention is on the Castle on the East Hill, the sound of shouting and violence can be heard even on the shoreline. No ones going up to help, and people with more sensitive hearing may hear a Warrior or two commenting. "Never seen owt like it, I'm shamed by my own Clan, when will this end..." Or similar.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 26, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The day in Hastings doesn't really change, if you need to fetch supplies the local Markets are still full of over enthusiastic folks vying for your coin; Dog soldiers and Badger Warriors still patrol sparingly, but mostly folks are minding their own business.
> 
> Towards the end of the day the bustling streets relax, the Foxes, Otters and such seems to vanish and Gulls, ducks and Herons suddenly fill the place, fresh off the boats, stinking of fish. Turns out most folks are all going to the same places, the PUBS. This makes the market a lot quieter and perhaps easier to access, but there's also less of a crowd.
> 
> Apart from the occasional look or stare at poor Zuri, the locals have little to say to the group of foreigners. All the attention is on the Castle on the East Hill, the sound of shouting and violence can be heard even on the shoreline. No ones going up to help, and people with more sensitive hearing may hear a Warrior or two commenting. "Never seen owt like it, I'm shamed by my own Clan, when will this end..." Or similar.


while walking by,tira takes note of people's attention being on the castle. "seems we're going to miss a wild party" she said,knowing that they didn't have time to check it out before gathering their supplies and getting on that boat.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The day in Hastings doesn't really change, if you need to fetch supplies the local Markets are still full of over enthusiastic folks vying for your coin; Dog soldiers and Badger Warriors still patrol sparingly, but mostly folks are minding their own business.
> 
> Towards the end of the day the bustling streets relax, the Foxes, Otters and such seems to vanish and Gulls, ducks and Herons suddenly fill the place, fresh off the boats, stinking of fish. Turns out most folks are all going to the same places, the PUBS. This makes the market a lot quieter and perhaps easier to access, but there's also less of a crowd.
> 
> Apart from the occasional look or stare at poor Zuri, the locals have little to say to the group of foreigners. All the attention is on the Castle on the East Hill, the sound of shouting and violence can be heard even on the shoreline. No ones going up to help, and people with more sensitive hearing may hear a Warrior or two commenting. "Never seen owt like it, I'm shamed by my own Clan, when will this end..." Or similar.


Truth be told, Zuri did not have a lot of preparation to make for this endeavor.

Usually, his rites before a mission like this would include a lot of offerings to various spirits.  But he was far away from home, with very little coin left to his name.  Full services were simply out of the question.  Even partial services were going to be a challenge.

There was one particular supply he attempted to procure - chalk.  Sometimes ritual drawings were necessary, and the preferred substance for making those was actually a mixture of cornmeal and wood ashes.  However, during his travels he found that that combination was a little hard to carry around sometimes, and chalk was a lot easier - if a little inferior - for making those drawings.

Pretty much all he could do beyond that was make sure he was well-fed before this mission - and even that was pushing it with his remaining coins.  By the time he was ready, he might only have a couple copper coins left.

As he got on that boat at night, Zuri noted the shouting and violence.  He caught one word out of one of the warriors' comments: "shamed".  Alligators' hearing actually turns out to be above average out of the water, but it's no match for that of a cat or a badger.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 26, 2022)

Marius wandered through the market crowds picking up the missing odds and ends he guessed might come in handy, disgruntled that he couldn't get the gulls to pay for them.  He kept a running total and would insist on reimbursement in addition to payment upon completion of the quest.  And he would keep the items.

He checked his bag and took inventory of his basic camping supplies, personal fishing gear, rope, dried foods and water.  Depsite a lack of pants, which is something ducks just don't wear, he wrapped a belt around his waist and secured his short sword to it. His long coat concealed it nicely.  At last, the duck picked up another snack and made his way to Rock-a-nore to look for the boat.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 27, 2022)

Shopping went as expected! Chalk was easy to come by, traders seem to have a lot of it... the vixen selling one fresh out of a cart:
"Fresh from the White cliffs of Dover! you'll never get a finer chalk! Our white cliffs our the source of the best chalk on the Isles!"
It's plenty cheap, anyone who knows the local area MAY know that the cliffs of Dover are indeed the best source of chalk for the locals.

Marius should be able to get his supplies plenty easy, none of that was in short supply around here, a pair of tough looking wolf hounds are selling good outdoors-gear.

Lastly those of you looking for food should find plenty of stalls! Above the basic groceries and butchers there was stalls for those peckish on the move. Veggy goods, insects and of course FISH are all over the place. Baked, fried and made into pies, there's enough to go around... apparently the black-beetle rolls are a local favourite. Personally as an outside spectator I'd recommend the fried fish in a bap. It's good!

When you are ready, the time is rolling in, and nightfall is drawing very close. Whatever excitement was up at the Castle has died down.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 27, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Shopping went as expected! Chalk was easy to come by, traders seem to have a lot of it... the vixen selling one fresh out of a cart:
> "Fresh from the White cliffs of Dover! you'll never get a finer chalk! Our white cliffs our the source of the best chalk on the Isles!"
> It's plenty cheap, anyone who knows the local area MAY know that the cliffs of Dover are indeed the best source of chalk for the locals.
> 
> ...


not needing much anyway,tira spend most of the day just looking around: it was nice being somewhere for once where she didn't have to hide her face. this,however did not solve one minor problem..."so where are we all staying for the night?" she asked. normally,she couldn't care less where the other slept and was used to sleeping in all sorts of strange places but they had to all be at the same place early the next morning and letting them be late wouldn't do her as well as possibly using them as decoys should the need arise. "we should get plenty of sleep since we've got a early start tomorrow" she finished.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 27, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Shopping went as expected! Chalk was easy to come by, traders seem to have a lot of it... the vixen selling one fresh out of a cart:
> "Fresh from the White cliffs of Dover! you'll never get a finer chalk! Our white cliffs our the source of the best chalk on the Isles!"
> It's plenty cheap, anyone who knows the local area MAY know that the cliffs of Dover are indeed the best source of chalk for the locals.
> 
> ...





QueenSekhmet said:


> not needing much anyway,tira spend most of the day just looking around: it was nice being somewhere for once where she didn't have to hide her face. this,however did not solve one minor problem..."so where are we all staying for the night?" she asked. normally,she couldn't care less where the other slept and was used to sleeping in all sorts of strange places but they had to all be at the same place early the next morning and letting them be late wouldn't do her as well as possibly using them as decoys should the need arise. "we should get plenty of sleep since we've got a early start tomorrow" she finished.


"My understanding is that we were catching a power-nap on the ship that was bringing us where we needed to be."

Zuri was as ready as he could be.  Full belly, chalk on hand... he really couldn't expect more with his finances.

"They did say nightfall.  I assumed that's nowhere near enough time to get any real sleep."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 27, 2022)

"We're not going on the boat?"  Marius asked with sincere disappointment.

"I can sleep anywhere and I can watch your stuff if you like." As with most ducks, Marius had the ability to rest half of his body at a time, keeping one eye open and alert.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 28, 2022)

The dusk was coming over quite quick as you walk towards Rock-a-Nore. Here the whole place was quiet, all the Fishermen were in the pubs, all their wives had closed up the huts and... frankly probably joined them in the pub... the locals are largely predictable. The area around Rock-a-nore is very quiet, as you proceed you start to be towered over by the enormous looming cliffs which take over the East Hills belly, it's deep sandstone and the sound of the ocean bounces off it's walls.

At the end of Rock-a-more the fishing fleet ends, the shingle beach stretches out to huge boulders from falling cliffs, those who can see well in the dark may see your escorts waiting in the dusk-light with no lanterns or torches lit. They look like they own the place, lounging in a relaxed fashion, smirks, jokes. But still not drawing attention to themselves. This is where they really shine... just without shining.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 28, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The dusk was coming over quite quick as you walk towards Rock-a-Nore. Here the whole place was quiet, all the Fishermen were in the pubs, all their wives had closed up the huts and... frankly probably joined them in the pub... the locals are largely predictable. The area around Rock-a-nore is very quiet, as you proceed you start to be towered over by the enormous looming cliffs which take over the East Hills belly, it's deep sandstone and the sound of the ocean bounces off it's walls.
> 
> At the end of Rock-a-more the fishing fleet ends, the shingle beach stretches out to huge boulders from falling cliffs, those who can see well in the dark may see your escorts waiting in the dusk-light with no lanterns or torches lit. They look like they own the place, lounging in a relaxed fashion, smirks, jokes. But still not drawing attention to themselves. This is where they really shine... just without shining.


Good thing alligators can see fairly well at night.  Zuri made his way over to the gulls.  No intents at surprising them, but he might have inadvertently done so anyway.

These were the types around whom he'd have to sleep with one eye open and half his mind alert if he wanted his power nap on the boat like he told the group.  Though that's actually typical for an alligator anyway.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 29, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The dusk was coming over quite quick as you walk towards Rock-a-Nore. Here the whole place was quiet, all the Fishermen were in the pubs, all their wives had closed up the huts and... frankly probably joined them in the pub... the locals are largely predictable. The area around Rock-a-nore is very quiet, as you proceed you start to be towered over by the enormous looming cliffs which take over the East Hills belly, it's deep sandstone and the sound of the ocean bounces off it's walls.
> 
> At the end of Rock-a-more the fishing fleet ends, the shingle beach stretches out to huge boulders from falling cliffs, those who can see well in the dark may see your escorts waiting in the dusk-light with no lanterns or torches lit. They look like they own the place, lounging in a relaxed fashion, smirks, jokes. But still not drawing attention to themselves. This is where they really shine... just without shining.


tira,being a cat can see everything around her perfectly in the dark (so long as it wasn't pitch black),so she had no trouble seeing the escorts. "looks like we'd better hurry to catch our ride" she said,making a dash for the boat: quick as lightning,even with the dress.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 29, 2022)

Marius did his best to follow close behind Tira since ducks do not see well in the dark.  Dawn or Dusk? No problem.  Underwater?  Crystal clear.  But darkness is a problem.

"Hey, wait for me!"


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 30, 2022)

The Gulls waited in silence until the group arrived, putting away hip flasks full of brandy and tobacco.
"This new tobacco stuff is great, the new worlds got some fun stuff... wonder what else we could get from cross-Atlantic goods. Mmh... lookit, they came.
the Gulls parted ways to make way for a Buzzard, he's a big boy, sharp beak, stern gaze:
"Awright folks, this is how this is gonna go, we get on the boat, we get to the entrance, you do yer business then we bring yer back... we've already been paid fer our part, you'll be paid fer yers once ye got the goods. Personally I hope ye don't get torn to pieces, we need our stash back and this in-fightin's gettin' bad fer business. Even our own smugglers started throwin' daggers today. Soon the locals will be at it too..."
They make their way to the Boat, it's a very unassuming fishing ship from the fleet. Anyone was to look at it on a normal given day, they'd not think twice about it's presence.
"Any questions afore we get started...?"
The Buzzard looks you all over, the large, intimidating Alligator, the Lithe, crafty looking Cat and the Tough, can-do Duck. Hopefully not three more bodies.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 30, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The Gulls waited in silence until the group arrived, putting away hip flasks full of brandy and tobacco.
> "This new tobacco stuff is great, the new worlds got some fun stuff... wonder what else we could get from cross-Atlantic goods. Mmh... lookit, they came.
> the Gulls parted ways to make way for a Buzzard, he's a big boy, sharp beak, stern gaze:
> "Awright folks, this is how this is gonna go, we get on the boat, we get to the entrance, you do yer business then we bring yer back... we've already been paid fer our part, you'll be paid fer yers once ye got the goods. Personally I hope ye don't get torn to pieces, we need our stash back and this in-fightin's gettin' bad fer business. Even our own smugglers started throwin' daggers today. Soon the locals will be at it too..."
> ...


"just one" tira said,as she walked past the buzzard . "if pirates attack on the way there and kill all of you,do i get the boat?" tira was,as always being a bit cheeky as she laughed her way into the ship before the old buzzard even had a chance to respond. despite her dark sense of humor,the queen of thieves was very serious about this quest: her mind was set on getting the relic and in turn,her reward and the queen ALWAYS get's her prize.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 30, 2022)

Marius followed Tira on to the boat and gave the Buzzard a big, friendly smile and sharp salute as he passed. He still didn't know what to think of any of these people and figured it was only fair if they couldn't decide what to think of him.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 30, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The Gulls waited in silence until the group arrived, putting away hip flasks full of brandy and tobacco.
> "This new tobacco stuff is great, the new worlds got some fun stuff... wonder what else we could get from cross-Atlantic goods. Mmh... lookit, they came.
> the Gulls parted ways to make way for a Buzzard, he's a big boy, sharp beak, stern gaze:
> "Awright folks, this is how this is gonna go, we get on the boat, we get to the entrance, you do yer business then we bring yer back... we've already been paid fer our part, you'll be paid fer yers once ye got the goods. Personally I hope ye don't get torn to pieces, we need our stash back and this in-fightin's gettin' bad fer business. Even our own smugglers started throwin' daggers today. Soon the locals will be at it too..."
> ...


"No questions from me."

Zuri simply boarded the boat.  He had nothing he wanted to add.

He simply attributed the infighting comments to more spirit shenanigans.  It was a very safe bet at this point.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jul 1, 2022)

The Buzzard waves a dismissive hand at the cat, the lightest hint of a smirk? just maybe...
"Ah git on the boat will'ya... the Pirates can't get this close t'the coast or they'd risk scuttlin' their ship. Nah, we're safe from all part from the Dogs. ...And fer the record, me chicks get the Boat when I die."

the Boat ride itself was dead silence... no communication, no talk, even the oars sliding through the waves are smooth and deliberate, all timed to perfection. Those brave enough to look into the sea, providing they can see in the dark may be worried about how close they get to the rocks, you could kiss them!
But the smugglers do their job with perfection, making their way along the huge sandstone cliffs which skirt the outside of Hastings. mooring up on a bed of shingle in a heavily shadowed spot. to the regular eye the place looks like any other spot on the coast. "We're here, keep yer heads down lights left unlit until ye get inside..."

The entrance isn't concealed or disguised, the cliff just looks rock solid, the Buzzard steps behind one particular lump of rock and just, vanishes... he re-appears after a few seconds. "Entrance is here... Hope yer armed, all sorts of trouble in thar now. Good luck mateys, we'll be here when ye git back, if daybreak hits and yer not back? we'll assume yer in several pieces." The Buzzard returns to his Crew, silence resumes from them.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 1, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The Buzzard waves a dismissive hand at the cat, the lightest hint of a smirk? just maybe...
> "Ah git on the boat will'ya... the Pirates can't get this close t'the coast or they'd risk scuttlin' their ship. Nah, we're safe from all part from the Dogs. ...And fer the record, me chicks get the Boat when I die."
> 
> the Boat ride itself was dead silence... no communication, no talk, even the oars sliding through the waves are smooth and deliberate, all timed to perfection. Those brave enough to look into the sea, providing they can see in the dark may be worried about how close they get to the rocks, you could kiss them!
> ...


tira lifted up her dress to show the dagger strapped to her leg but not showing the one strapped to the other just in case. "well,i don't know about you lot but i'm ready for whatever the hell is in there" she said. "shall we?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 1, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The Buzzard waves a dismissive hand at the cat, the lightest hint of a smirk? just maybe...
> "Ah git on the boat will'ya... the Pirates can't get this close t'the coast or they'd risk scuttlin' their ship. Nah, we're safe from all part from the Dogs. ...And fer the record, me chicks get the Boat when I die."
> 
> the Boat ride itself was dead silence... no communication, no talk, even the oars sliding through the waves are smooth and deliberate, all timed to perfection. Those brave enough to look into the sea, providing they can see in the dark may be worried about how close they get to the rocks, you could kiss them!
> ...


"I'm always armed."

Not only did alligators have enough sharp weapons in the form of teeth and digging claws, but Zuri had plenty of muscle and his magical powers backing him up.

"Let's go."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 1, 2022)

Marius shrugged and made no motion to reveal his short sword.  Instead he pulled a torch from the side of his bag and tucked it under a wing so he could light it inside.

"Let's get this over with."


----------



## Badgermansam (Jul 4, 2022)

The smugglers caves were pitch black... as soon as you enter the caves the whole feeling around you changes. Inside there is no Moon, no light; it's cold it's damp and the sounds of the waves bounces everywhere, it's very disorientating....

Ahead of you is just darkness and silence, just a deep echoing nothing. Even those with good night vision will struggle down here as there's no light source from anywhere, let's hope Marius brought a few torches! Under your feet is a very fine sand mixed with a few bits of general crap, wood, sticks, flotsam and jetsam. Caves are disorientating, and once the torches are lit you may all see that for yourselves as the fires flicker and wave over each bump, turn and ripple in the cave walls, casting shadows everywhere, creating entrances where there aren't and concealing areas where there are... How will you all react?!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The smugglers caves were pitch black... as soon as you enter the caves the whole feeling around you changes. Inside there is no Moon, no light; it's cold it's damp and the sounds of the waves bounces everywhere, it's very disorientating....
> 
> Ahead of you is just darkness and silence, just a deep echoing nothing. Even those with good night vision will struggle down here as there's no light source from anywhere, let's hope Marius brought a few torches! Under your feet is a very fine sand mixed with a few bits of general crap, wood, sticks, flotsam and jetsam. Caves are disorientating, and once the torches are lit you may all see that for yourselves as the fires flicker and wave over each bump, turn and ripple in the cave walls, casting shadows everywhere, creating entrances where there aren't and concealing areas where there are... How will you all react?!


"well this place is a dump" tira says,being the the first to process everything around them. "marius,you go in front and be our light source so we can find this thing and get out of here" she said,wasting no time taking charge: she had a bad feeling about this place and didn't want to spend any more time there than she had to.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 4, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> The smugglers caves were pitch black... as soon as you enter the caves the whole feeling around you changes. Inside there is no Moon, no light; it's cold it's damp and the sounds of the waves bounces everywhere, it's very disorientating....
> 
> Ahead of you is just darkness and silence, just a deep echoing nothing. Even those with good night vision will struggle down here as there's no light source from anywhere, let's hope Marius brought a few torches! Under your feet is a very fine sand mixed with a few bits of general crap, wood, sticks, flotsam and jetsam. Caves are disorientating, and once the torches are lit you may all see that for yourselves as the fires flicker and wave over each bump, turn and ripple in the cave walls, casting shadows everywhere, creating entrances where there aren't and concealing areas where there are... How will you all react?!


A dump?  Admittedly, Zuri couldn't fault Tira for calling it that.  With something murky like this, scales were generally the best bet rather than feathers or fur...

Still, that kind of hurt to hear.

She had the right idea, though.  Send the one with the light out front.  Zuri was not going to actually use his magic until it was the right time.  As far as he was concerned, he was in one of the more hostile spirits' territory - you didn't disrupt that until necessary.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 4, 2022)

Marius fumbled with the torch and flint in the darkness but managed to get it lit.  He held the torch aloft and looked around at the dreary surroundings.

"Well, I wouldn't exactly call it a vacation home. Alright, stay close, single file, and watch your head."  Marius picked up a small rock.  "I'm going to scratch little arrows pointing the way we came from at the base of the wall every so often.  If we get separated, follow them back here. I don't know who or what we'll find in here, so mind your swing in close quarters."  

Having finished his spiel, the duck started down the tunnel.


----------



## Badgermansam (Jul 4, 2022)

The tunnel itself is exactly that, very dark, very narrow in places and largely... boring.

And this sadly continues for a long while, until you hit a fork in the road... three different directions.

None of the three directions seem particularly noteworthy at this point. No senses from spirits, no objects of note, not even a change in temperature or smell. This stage is all up to you, which way do you go?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 5, 2022)

Marius scratched another small arrow at the base of the wall pointing back to the entrance.

He looked at the three tunnels and turned back to the others.
"Unless anyone knows how to get to wherever the hell we're going, I say we keep going forward."


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 5, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Marius scratched another small arrow at the base of the wall pointing back to the entrance.
> 
> He looked at the three tunnels and turned back to the others.
> "Unless anyone knows how to get to wherever the hell we're going, I say we keep going forward."


tira nods in agreement. " if this damn cave weren't so dark,i'd say we just split up and every adventurer for themselves...but looks like we don't have any other options since not even i can see in here without that torch" tira looked over at the big gator she's been keeping behind this whole time just in case of attack. "let's stick together,then and hope this is the right path".


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 5, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Marius scratched another small arrow at the base of the wall pointing back to the entrance.
> 
> He looked at the three tunnels and turned back to the others.
> "Unless anyone knows how to get to wherever the hell we're going, I say we keep going forward."





QueenSekhmet said:


> tira nods in agreement. " if this damn cave weren't so dark,i'd say we just split up and every adventurer for themselves...but looks like we don't have any other options since not even i can see in here without that torch" tira looked over at the big gator she's been keeping behind this whole time just in case of attack. "let's stick together,then and hope this is the right path".


"Forward it is."

Zuri brought up the rear in this particular party.

"Yeah, this is definitely not a place to split up."


----------



## Badgermansam (Jul 8, 2022)

((I'm really sorry to cut this short, but I've had some RL stuff come up that I need to fix. I hope you all find a good RP to join but I need to sort my head, deepest apologies, hope you all enjoyed it while it lasted!))


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 8, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> ((I'm really sorry to cut this short, but I've had some RL stuff come up that I need to fix. I hope you all find a good RP to join but I need to sort my head, deepest apologies, hope you all enjoyed it while it lasted!))


((does the RP really need to END,though? i'm sure none of us mind just putting a pin in it until you're ready to come back.))


----------

